# Battle Damaged Aircraft of WW2



## beaupower32 (Oct 20, 2008)

Im wanting to show the other side of the war with planes that came home with heavy battle damage. Any Nation can go in here, and lets see what kind of pics people can come up with. I will start with this one. 


A rocket fired by an enemy fighter inflicted this damage on "The Sack" a B-17 of the 379th Group. A 14-inch fragment of the rocket tore the pants off of the turret gunner without hurting him.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is another picture. 



This 385th BG B-17 was called "Honkey Tonk Sal". The aircraft was salvaged despite the massive tail damage received on a March 15 1944 mission


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 20, 2008)

A really good websight for battle damaged B-17's is 
Battle-Damaged B-17 Flying Fortresses: Intro page


----------



## Pong (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Flyboy.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice pics and thanks for the websight Flyboy2.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice photos,think that first ones B-17's avatar

Nice link too!


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is one of a B-29 with engine damage.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2008)

It's a wonder that engine didn't separate. Must have been quick work by the pilots to shut her down. Not the heat damage to the aluminum. I would have thought that the tires would be flat. Good pic.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2008)

The first picture was my old icon


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2008)

I mean new one....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's my 2 cents ...first four pictures are a series of events


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 21, 2008)

That is crazy.
I read a memoir called A Distant Prayer the man who wrote it was shot down by being hit by another planes bombs, destroying the aircraft.


----------



## TheEarthquakers (Oct 24, 2008)

battle damaged planes, and a battle damaged german pilot.

Taken by my grandfather Calvin O. Krienke, a B-25 pilot

*temporarily taken down


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 24, 2008)

Was that second one down a P-40?


----------



## Glider (Oct 25, 2008)

A poor scan but you can see the damage


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 25, 2008)

wow


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 25, 2008)

Il second that Flyboy2

WOW!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2008)

How did the plane make it back ?? More.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2008)

More......


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2008)

THe last one was rammed by a German fighter with a dead pilot 


One More!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 25, 2008)

beaupower32 said:


> Here is one of a B-29 with engine damage.



I bet it's not battle damage. B29 engines like to overheat and catch fire


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes there are many incidents when they caught fire on the runway......because of overheating engines


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 25, 2008)

the one that was rammed by a 109 ( over tunisia if i remember right ) with the dead pilot onboard broke in two after landing.. the really hero there was the tailgunner who refused to leave his station and stayed put the rest of the flight back home


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2008)

You are correct!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 25, 2008)

here is a nice painting of the inncident


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2008)

Very cool thanks for that picture!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2008)

More!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 25, 2008)

my pleasure..does small battledamege count ? i think thisone is kinda cute..its from a Ju 88 wingtip.. nice little patch in the tip..hehe probably small arms fire..i use it as s shelf in my workroom


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 25, 2008)

your pics here is a GREAT tribute to Boeing and the quality of the machines they made ( and makes ) keep it up. !!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2008)

Junkers88A1 said:


> my pleasure..does small battledamege count ? i think thisone is kinda cute..its from a Ju 88 wingtip.. nice little patch in the tip..hehe probably small arms fire..i use it as s shelf in my workroom



 

and 
Thanks 


for a lot more pictures look here. 

Battle-Damaged B-17 Flying Fortresses: Contents


----------



## drgondog (Oct 28, 2008)

My father's Jane VI - March 22, 1945 strafing Memingen A/F near Munich.

Either 37mm or 40mm flak hit on rudder. Allegedly he recovered from a snap roll after this hit.

In all he received flak damage on four Mustangs that he brought back to England - and one he left behind enemy lines in France. Four belly landings of the five.

This was the only 'normal' landing of the five


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 28, 2008)

drgondog said:


> My father's Jane VI - March 22, 1945 strafing Memingen A/F near Munich.
> 
> Either 37mm or 40mm flak hit on rudder. Allegedly he recovered from a snap roll after this hit.
> 
> ...


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 3, 2008)

Couple of shots:


----------



## Trebor (Nov 3, 2008)

3rd picture from the bottom up, what BG is that!?


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 3, 2008)

Junkers88A1 said:


> the one that was rammed by a 109 ( over tunisia if i remember right ) with the dead pilot onboard broke in two after landing.. the really hero there was the tailgunner who refused to leave his station and stayed put the rest of the flight back home



Junkers88A1,
no offense, but the story of _"All American"_ is slightly different. 
Below a copy from the Osprey's # 38 "B-17 Flying Fortress units of the MTO".


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 3, 2008)

Amazing 

Those B-24 shots are really moving


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 3, 2008)

Trebor said:


> 3rd picture from the bottom up, what BG is that!?



Wish I knew, man. Sorry. If I remember correctly, I did a search at images.google.com for "Ploesti", and managed to find a link into the Nat'l Archives. Musta downloaded a hundred pics that night!


----------



## Trebor (Nov 4, 2008)

aw dang

well, it could just be me, but the tails of the '24s look almost exactly like the 44th BG


----------



## Graeme (Nov 4, 2008)

Clipped Hurricane after "a collision with an enemy aircraft."


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice photo


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 4, 2008)

well back in the day Fighters and bombers were made like rocks. even if something got chipped off they could still fly and land. A tribute to amazing engerneering


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 5, 2008)

Couple of spitfire damage shots


----------



## P-Popsie (Nov 5, 2008)

Glider said:


> A poor scan but you can see the damage


 Cool and famous Photo. If my memory serves me correctly this was a 21Sqdn A/C on Ops with 100grp Possibly the Aarhaus or Coppenhagen raids. on another occasion a 464 Sqdn A/C returned with a Swastica Flag embedded in its nose, removed from the top of the target building!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 5, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Clipped Hurricane after "a collision with an enemy aircraft."



Graeme that pic reminds me of this 75 sqn RAAF Kittyhawk that survived an aerial collision and flew the 200 odd miles over water to his base. Remarkable stuff.
source Australian War Memorial


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 5, 2008)

P-Popsie said:


> Cool and famous Photo. If my memory serves me correctly this was a 21Sqdn A/C on Ops with 100grp Possibly the Aarhaus or Coppenhagen raids. on another occasion a 464 Sqdn A/C returned with a Swastica Flag embedded in its nose, removed from the top of the target building!



G'day P-Popsie. According to adf serials MM401 was SB-J with 464sqn RAAF.


----------



## P-Popsie (Nov 6, 2008)

Ah Cheers for that wasn't sure. But knew it was one of that bunch's birds. Do you know if the 75 Sqdn bird in your photo's was during the time of "Bluey" Truscotts tenure as skipper and is this at milne bay ?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 6, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Graeme that pic reminds me of this 75 sqn RAAF Kittyhawk that survived an aerial collision and flew the 200 odd miles over water to his base. Remarkable stuff.
> source Australian War Memorial



Nice pics Wildcat.

As per Popsie above, what's the 'long' story behind them? I couldn't find them in the AWM site. Cheers.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 6, 2008)

Here are a few more for yall. The 4th picture is supposedly a B-24 on fire. I really cant tell. What do yall think?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2008)

That certainly is a B-24 on fire. You can see the flames coming out from mid fuselage back.


----------



## Venganza (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's a nice one of an IL-2. It evidently got hit by some very big flak shell. This happened in the Summer of '43 (Kursk, maybe?). Notice that one of the wing root fillet plates was completely blasted away. It's amazing the rear spar didn't fail. Also notice what appear to be small shrapnel holes in the wooden skinning below the metal flashing on the gunner's position. Makes me wonder what happened to the gunner. 

Venganza


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 16, 2008)

P-Popsie said:


> Ah Cheers for that wasn't sure. But knew it was one of that bunch's birds. Do you know if the 75 Sqdn bird in your photo's was during the time of "Bluey" Truscotts tenure as skipper and is this at milne bay ?





Graeme said:


> Nice pics Wildcat.
> 
> As per Popsie above, what's the 'long' story behind them? I couldn't find them in the AWM site. Cheers.



G'day Guys. This occured on the 9th of August 1944. the squadron was flying a patrol over Cape Sansapor when a turn was affected causing two aircraft to collide, F/O Bath and F/Sgt Barden both being killed. F/O Jacklins' Kittyhawk was hit by the colliding planes causing the extensive damage to his left wing as seen in the pics. He managed to fly the 200 miles back to Noemfoor and make a successful landing.
BTW Popsie, Bluey commanded 76 sqn at Milne Bay and not 75. This incident obviously taking place many months after his unfortunate death.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 16, 2008)

beaupower32 said:


> Here are a few more for yall. The 4th picture is supposedly a B-24 on fire. I really cant tell. What do yall think?



This is "Little Warrior" from the 493-rd BG. A very famous photo, but usually shown in the wrong angle as on the photo below





See B24 Best Web site for the photo and details about this a/c:
LITTLE WARRIOR (PIC 2)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 17, 2008)

Feel so sorry for the poor guys in it 

Heres one

any details would be appreciated


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2008)

Daniel, the picture shows a B24 Liberator of the 448th Bomb Group, 8th Air Force, based at Seething, U.K. It was shot down by Me262's on 4 April, 1945. The photo is from the USAF archives, and I had heard that, in the original print, it is possible to distinguish at least one of the crew amid the debris near the severed rear section of the fuselage/tail. Presumably this would be one of the waist gunners. Whether any of the crew survived, I don't know, but a check on the 448th's web-site might provide an answer. R.I.P.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2008)

Appreciate the info Terry and time taken to write it

Have to do some more research into it.Just had a quick look for about 10minutes and couldn't find much but Alas determination will get me anywhere

Wouldn't mind making a model of it to

Thanks again Terry


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2008)

You're welcome Daniel.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 19, 2008)

idk if ya guys have this one up yet. Its from a Boeing B-29 Superfortress


----------



## phas3e (Nov 19, 2008)

I read that it was either 262s or a direct hit with a heavy Flak shell


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Phase. The B24? Yes, I've heard about, or read, the same. The actual damage (Damage! I mean catastrophic failure!) is more like the result of a heavy flak hit, but I have also seen a still, and some of the footage, from a single '262 clobbering a B17, and causing roughly the same sort of tearing up, resulting in the rear fuselage breaking away due to the stresses. I'll probably go with the '262 account, as it seems the most prevalent. But, it's got me interested now, so I think I'll check it out, see if I can find out more.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## Erich (Nov 19, 2008)

the B-24 cut in half by 3cm M shells was one of 3 B-24's from the 448th bg shot down by III./JG 7 as well as 1 B-24 from 93rd bg. this was the second attack formed up by 262's of III./JG 7 they were to do a third attack near Stendal agasint B-24's as well and one was destroyed by R4M's.

pilots Schenk. Rademacher, Pritzl and Pfeiffer each claimed the B-24's in the second attack wave near Hamburg.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Erich! There with the answers, as always! Saved me the bother of checking it; I thought it was '262's, as I've seen that particular photo' numerous times, and remember reading an account years ago, describing part of the action. Good work, thanks again.
Terry.


----------



## Erich (Nov 19, 2008)

one of the pilots was chased downward and shot down but bailed out safely. P-51 from the 364th fg Col. Ceuleers


----------



## seesul (Nov 20, 2008)

beaupower32 said:


> Here are a few more for yall. The 4th picture is supposedly a B-24 on fire. I really cant tell. What do yall think?



That 2nd pic from top (B-17 with no nose) is amazing ...don´t ya know if he made it back? Or any details available?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 20, 2008)

Erich said:


> one of the pilots was chased downward and shot down but bailed out safely. P-51 from the 364th fg Col. Ceuleers



Thanks for the info Erich ,Also saved me the time searching plus I know your info is correct 

Actually scares me a little how accurately you desribed it

Yeah I agree Seesul that photo amazes me


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 20, 2008)

im still trying to figure out how they could fly it home in that condition


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 21, 2008)

There's no possible way that they could have made it back, as all of their control systems would have been blown away with the cockpit. They wouldn't have been able to control it.


----------



## ratdog (Nov 21, 2008)

that might be why it is nosing down............


----------



## seesul (Nov 22, 2008)

any idea about the unit? BG or BS?


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, got some info on the plane with no nose. On July 14, 1944 the MIZPAH was shot down during a mission to bomb the Shell Oil Refinery at Budapest, Hungary. The nose of the Mizpah took a direct hit from an 88mm antiaircraft shell, killing the bombardier and navigator. I have the Serial # of the plane, 
42-32109.


----------



## aflyer (Jan 6, 2009)

WOW!!!


----------



## seesul (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Beaupower.
Great find!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 6, 2009)

I saw the picture in a book i had. Once I had the name of the plane and the pilot info, the rest was simple in finding. Hopefully it answers all the questions about the picture.


----------



## antoni (Jan 11, 2009)

On 11th September 1942 P/O Tadeusz Żurakowski was flying low over Western Avenue, Northolt, in bad weather when his Spitfire hit a concrete pillar. The bottom of the fuselage was torn open on the port side from the engine’s oil tank to the tail wheel. Nothing vital was wrecked and he managed to make a normal landing. The Spitfire was immediately written off.


----------



## antoni (Jan 11, 2009)

308 Squadron’s Spitfire Mk IX, ML116, ZF*P, was hit by flack on 21st May 1944 during Ramrod 905. A shell exploded inside the fuselage blowing off the cockpit hood and door. F/Lt Stanisław Czarnecki was unhurt and the Spitfire later repaired.


----------



## antoni (Jan 11, 2009)

On the 4th September 1942 300 Squadron’s Wellington Z1407 BH*Z “Żośka” had a close encounter with flack over Bremen. It sustained heavy structural damage, the dingy was blown out and the fabric completely torn off from the rear fuselage. With the cooperation of the whole crew, P/O Machej brought the bomber back to base to make perfect landing. 

In the late 1960s a new Polish science teacher arrived at my school recently retired form the RAF. Although I had many conversations with him about aeroplanes, he never mentioned once bringing half a Wellington back from Bremen. 
L-r. F/Sgt Józef Tomiec, gunner; P/O Zbigniew Brzeziński, gunner; P/O Stanisław Machej, pilot; W/O Klemens Muszynski, radio operator; and F/Lt Bolesław Biliński, navigator.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 9, 2009)

II./ZG1 Bf-110 at the time the Gruppe was based at Nikoleijev in March 1943. S9+IC returned to base on 16 March 1943 with flak damage to its rear flying surfaces.


----------



## Violator (Sep 10, 2009)

The attached pics were provided to me by my good friend Hank Hendrickson (he's on the left). Hank was a pilot with the 92nd BG/327th Sq and was flying this B-17G on a mission to Meresburg, Germany on Sept. 13 1944. Just as they reached their IP, another group cut them off and they were forced to make a wide turn. Unfortunately this took them over the Leipzig flak batteries. The lead plane took a hit and exploded. Hank, flying deputy lead that day, slid into the lead position. Almost immediately his plane took a direct hit in the radio room. The radio operator was blown out of the plane, but to his great fortune was wearing his chute and survived. Unfortunately, the ball-turret gunner and one waist gunner were killed. You can see that the right flap is jammed several inches down, and Hank said this made flying the 600 miles or so back to base a real bear. Amazingly, Hank decided they were flying well enough to continue the mission, and he dropped his bombs on a secondary target! On the way home they were attacked by several 109s, but the attacks were half-hearted and fortunately caused no further damage. 

Hank finished the war with 30 missions, and I'm happy to report he's still going strong today. He gives tours of the Museum of Flight's B-17F in Seattle. If you're in the area and are interested, let me know!


----------



## Astaldo711 (Sep 11, 2009)

It amazes me every time I look at one of these pics how the machines made it back at all. What tenacity and courage the crews must have had.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 14, 2009)

Holy crap....hard to imagine that thing sitting on the ground without collapsing, much less flying 600 miles back to England!!!


----------



## Violator (Sep 15, 2009)

No kidding, Rabid. Hank told me when the plane was hit, it nosed up and to the left and entered a spin. It's amazing that the g's they must have pulled didn't rip the plane in half. Another testament to how tough those planes were...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Pong (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing! I wonder how the pilot managed to land that 190 with the wingtip torn off.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2009)

Pong said:


> Wow, that's amazing! I wonder how the pilot managed to land that 190 with the wingtip torn off.


Carefully


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2009)

And with a rather large laundry bill.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## drgondog (Sep 17, 2009)

my father brought this one home. 37/40mm flak hit while strafing. snap rol on deck and recover. March 22, 1945


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2009)

A friend sent me this. 

The nose was blown off by an German 88mm Flak gun killing the navigator and bombardier instantly. Supposedly the pilot managed to fly it until over friendly territory where the crew bailed out.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy Moly Bill! That must have been an interesting return trip! Great pics - now found my subject for my next P51D model !
Interesting pic VB, another 'nose job' which wasn't at all welcomed.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 21, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Holy Moly Bill! That must have been an interesting return trip! Great pics - now found my subject for my next P51D model !
> Interesting pic VB, another 'nose job' which wasn't at all welcomed.



Here is the 'before' pic taken about a week earlier. Red cowl and rudder, white spinner


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

Drgondog, Congrat to your dad, nice flying job.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are a few. The drawing is of the B-17, aw shoot what's it's name... anyways an 88mm shell hit it killing the radio operator. It landed at a P-47 base somewhere in England and the pilot couldn't use the break for obvious reasons of the plane breaking in half. (He must've used flaps or something...)

EDIT: It's name was Miss Irish.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Real life picture of Miss Irish


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks, I have been looking for one!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Anytime, check out this website, Battle-Damaged B-17 Flying Fortresses: Fuselage hits - Page 2 scroll down a little and there are two more pictures, I just couldn't figure out how to post them


----------



## Pong (Sep 21, 2009)

Here ya go. Got this from the 100th BG site.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ah perfect! Thank's Pong


----------



## Pong (Sep 21, 2009)

No prob. 

Here is 100th BG B-17 "Fletcher Castoria" which went down in Holland on October 23 1944.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2009)

Ouch! Great pics!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

It looks like the landing was controlled though but thanks Pong and Flyboy2!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's some more good ones





And this one is pretty crazy especially since they landed it in one piece, of course it was a write off, but i'm not sure if they had any casulates, i don't think they did


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 22, 2009)

10 valiant pairs of skivvies were given a state funeral with full military honors. 




seriously...to the crew who brought those ships back....


----------



## Pong (Sep 22, 2009)

Great pics Flyboy!  to the pilot for getting his hammered '17 back safe.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 22, 2009)

I found this site a while back.
It has several damaged B-17 pictures.

Battle-Damaged B-17 Flying Fortresses: Contents


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Sep 29, 2009)

Here are a couple.







B-24 of the 34TH BG






B-17 "Ye Olde Pub".


----------



## gepp (Oct 17, 2009)

here's a few more hopefully not repeats


----------



## gepp (Oct 17, 2009)

let me know if any of these dont really come under as beingclassed as battle damage


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2009)

some real interesting shots!!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 17, 2009)

Is that the gunner on the deck in that last shot??


----------



## gepp (Oct 17, 2009)

yes its the gunner i wasnt sure if it was ok to post.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 17, 2009)

Heinkel He-111H from Geschwader Stab KG26 coded (1H+JA) WNr5449 was the first Luftwaffe bomber shot down by Spitfires over the British Isles and crash-landed Lammermuir Hills near Edinburgh, Scotland Oct 28 1939. Note the unusual markings with two sets of Balkenkreuz and the code painted under the wings 










Heinkel He-111H5 KG53.5 (A1+JN) Furthmann shot down Kent May 10 1941


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice! Is there an extra wheel in Post #106, Pic 3?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Nice! Is there an extra wheel in Post #106, Pic 3?


That looks like a crash recovery rig in the background. Look at the mystery tire, then run your eyes straight up past the aircraft. You can see the frame and rigging.

I had to look twice, myself


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2009)

Ahhhh, now I see it. Thanks!


----------



## gepp (Oct 17, 2009)

on post #105 pic 6 iv had this pic of the p-51 for a while and its always had me baffled on what could do this? my first thoughts is that its been hit by another plane.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2009)

gepp said:


> on post #105 pic 6 iv had this pic of the p-51 for a while and its always had me baffled on what could do this? my first thoughts is that its been hit by another plane.


It sure does look like it's been run over.

The metal is all twisted and pulled to the left and the further towards the tail you look, the more it's compressed.

* More info on that P-51...it was a taxiing accident, killing Lt. McDonald. The aircraft belonged to the 355th FG, 354th FS, on this happened on 22 October 1944. It was based out of Steeple Morden. The bellied P-51 posted above Lt. McDonald's also belongs to the 354th FS.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2009)

It's possible that the P51 had an engine failure, or a ground loop on take off, possibly even a burst tyere or undercart collapse. The drop tanks still being in place suggest take off instead of landing.The engine wasn't under power (as such) on impact, as the prop blades are bent backwards; they would normally bend forwards under power. It's probable that the cowling was removed, after the event, for inspection, and the canopy closed to keep out the British weather, as it appears that this Fowlmere-based aircraft was photographed in late Autumn or early winter 1944, judging by the cropped field and the bare trees in the background.


----------



## drgondog (Oct 17, 2009)

Gepp - just curious about the three 355th/2SF pics. I have posted those before, primarily here and armyairforces.com so I have no issue seeing these from my collection, but I don't recall where I posted the WR-T Taxi accident..

The 20mm flak hit was on a 358FS Mustang on August 15, 1944. Gilmore was KIA two weeks later.

The 'broken back' WR-A was Bill Whalen 2SF attached to 355th FG - only SF ace. Ship totalled on crash landing 12/11/44.

The mangled ship was a taxi accident. McDonald's WR-T was run over by Ivey in WR-R and McDonald was killed.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2009)

Good Lord, Bill...I thought McDonald was run down by a heavy...another 'Stang did that??

What did Ivey do, miss WR-T in his forward blind-spot and piggyback over it?


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 17, 2009)

This B-17 Flying Fortress of the 457th BG was lucky to get home to its base in eastern England after being shot up by German fighters. The damage to the port wing is consistent with hits from one or two 30mm explosive rounds; on average, three such hits were usually sufficient to bring down a heavy bomber. _USAF_


----------



## drgondog (Oct 17, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Good Lord, Bill...I thought McDonald was run down by a heavy...another 'Stang did that??
> 
> What did Ivey do, miss WR-T in his forward blind-spot and piggyback over it?



I'm going to check but I believe that is what happened. No wing tanks suggest landing taxi accident but they would have removed tanks immediately under any condition.

This is WR-R Princess Pat - normally Hauver's ship that Ivey was flying on 10/22


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 17, 2009)

This is a painting of an actual event






A Bf109 pilot's guns jammed just as he was about to fire on a flight of 3 P-51B Mustangs. Not content to let his prey go scot-free, he rams one of the enemy and brings it down. Both survived the war and were firm friends till they passed away.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2009)

The P-51 pilot must have got out of it in a hurry then.
I would think that it would have become unstable real fast without a tail ?


Wheels


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah for sure... There would be alot of interesting forces acting on the pilot, unless it just dropped like a piece of paper, just straight down... At any rate the -51 pilot was one lucky guy!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

Info on the pictures.........

"On May 25th, 1944, CPT. Joe Bennett's three man flight of P-51's ran into a formation of Bf 109Gs from III./JG 1 over Sarreguemines near the Franco-German frontier, and the American found himself locked in mortal combat with Obfhr. Hubert Heckmann, a grimly tenacious-some may say foolhardy-foe. When the guns of Heckmann's Bf 109G-6/AS yellow 15-1 jammed, the German refused to let his quarry escape. Pulling up his Messerschmitt's nose, he caught Bennett's P-51B-7-NA s/n 43-6572 codded VF-N in a mighty Daimler Benz buzz-saw that sliced off the Mustang's entire tail section. The American's aircraft madly whirled out of control, but the pilot bailed out unhurt to become a prisoner of war. Released at war's end, Bennett was eventually credited with 8.5 victories and was awarded three distinguished service crosses. 

Following his collision with the American, Heckmann successfully belly-landed his Bf 109G-6/AS (Wnr. 163 796) near Botenheim. Returning to duty was his unit, he was injured in air combat with a P-38 followed by a crash landing near Compiegne, France, on August 5th, 1944. He returned to duty, later flew Me 262s with JG7, and survived the war with 5 victories."

From the book 'Flying Ace's' 

Artwork by Roy Grinnell


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

Interesting that they became friends afterwards.


----------



## barneybolac (Oct 18, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Feel so sorry for the poor guys in it
> 
> Heres one
> 
> any details would be appreciated



Air to air rockects from a 262.

Photo of Lt. Robert L. Main's B-24 (Close Up) ... Foto von Robert L. Lt Main 's B-24 (Close Up) on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## gepp (Oct 22, 2009)

few more Battle Damaged Aircraft shots got nothing but respect what they went threw


----------



## gepp (Oct 22, 2009)

gepp said:


> few more Battle Damaged Aircraft shots got nothing but respect what they went threw


i stuffed the post up my bad 2nd time lucky.
not too sure about the spit ( Battle Damaged)


----------



## Pong (Oct 25, 2009)

Great pics Gepp. Though it looks like the photo of the Hellcat is Post-War (Judging from the US roundels on the wing) or probably during Korea?


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 8, 2009)

The Ju-88A-1 of I./KG806 coded M7+FH shows considerable damage inflected by RAF fighters during the Battle of Britain. The yellow bar beneath the white letter is unusal but it’s significance is unknown.


----------



## drgondog (Nov 8, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Info on the pictures.........
> 
> "On May 25th, 1944, CPT. Joe Bennett's three man flight of P-51's ran into a formation of Bf 109Gs from III./JG 1 over Sarreguemines near the Franco-German frontier, and the American found himself locked in mortal combat with Obfhr. Hubert Heckmann, a grimly tenacious-some may say foolhardy-foe. When the guns of Heckmann's Bf 109G-6/AS yellow 15-1 jammed, the German refused to let his quarry escape. Pulling up his Messerschmitt's nose, he caught Bennett's P-51B-7-NA s/n 43-6572 codded VF-N in a mighty Daimler Benz buzz-saw that sliced off the Mustang's entire tail section. The American's aircraft madly whirled out of control, but the pilot bailed out unhurt to become a prisoner of war. Released at war's end, Bennett was eventually credited with 8.5 victories and was awarded three distinguished service crosses.
> 
> ...



Bennett received three Distinguished Flying Crosses - not DSC's. I think JC Meyer was only 8th AF fighter pilot to receive 3 DSC's.


----------



## drgondog (Nov 8, 2009)

gepp said:


> i stuffed the post up my bad 2nd time lucky.
> not too sure about the spit ( Battle Damaged)



That looks like JG2 Egon Meyer with Miss Quachita. He was killed 30 days later by Walter Gresham 358FS/355FG on 2 March.


----------



## piet (Nov 9, 2009)

Nex to Miss Quachita is...Heinz ''Pritzl" Bär is wearing his favourite US leather flying jacket, his wingman Oberfeldwebel Leo Schuhmacher is standing to his right

piet.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Nov 9, 2009)

That carrier crash is by a Bearcat, not a Hellcat.

- Ivan.


----------



## Pong (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, thanks for the correction. I didn't notice the wheel well and the four guns.


----------



## Josh64 (Nov 10, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Info on the pictures.........
> 
> "On May 25th, 1944, CPT. Joe Bennett's three man flight of P-51's ran into a formation of Bf 109Gs from III./JG 1 over Sarreguemines near the Franco-German frontier, and the American found himself locked in mortal combat with Obfhr. Hubert Heckmann, a grimly tenacious-some may say foolhardy-foe. When the guns of Heckmann's Bf 109G-6/AS yellow 15-1 jammed, the German refused to let his quarry escape. Pulling up his Messerschmitt's nose, he caught Bennett's P-51B-7-NA s/n 43-6572 codded VF-N in a mighty Daimler Benz buzz-saw that sliced off the Mustang's entire tail section. The American's aircraft madly whirled out of control, but the pilot bailed out unhurt to become a prisoner of war. Released at war's end, Bennett was eventually credited with 8.5 victories and was awarded three distinguished service crosses.
> 
> ...



The P-51s in this incident were from the 4th FG right? I remember hearing this story from a WWII Veteran I met once who was a crew chief with the 4th FG. I wish I could think of his name, but it was a very brief meeting about 4 years ago.


----------



## drgondog (Nov 10, 2009)

piet said:


> Nex to Miss Quachita is...Heinz ''Pritzl" Bär is wearing his favourite US leather flying jacket, his wingman Oberfeldwebel Leo Schuhmacher is standing to his right
> 
> piet.



You are absolutely right.


----------



## drgondog (Nov 10, 2009)

Josh64 said:


> The P-51s in this incident were from the 4th FG right? I remember hearing this story from a WWII Veteran I met once who was a crew chief with the 4th FG. I wish I could think of his name, but it was a very brief meeting about 4 years ago.



Yes


----------



## Orion_vp31 (Nov 11, 2009)

Some unbelievable shots in here!


----------



## ThunderThud (Nov 12, 2009)

very interesting pics!


----------



## gepp (Nov 12, 2009)

looks like this took a few good hits and the guys are stripping it down for parts.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2009)

That's an R.A.F. Liberator which was hit by a bomb dropped from another B24 in the formation above it, I believe over Italy. Not sure, but I think it was repaired and put back into service.


----------



## Pong (Nov 12, 2009)

Great pic gepp. And that is a really big hole on the left side of the fuselage.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice pic!


----------



## gepp (Nov 12, 2009)

Airframes said:


> That's an R.A.F. Liberator which was hit by a bomb dropped from another B24 in the formation above it, I believe over Italy. Not sure, but I think it was repaired and put back into service.



thanks for the info Airframes that would be one hell of a repair job.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2009)

Sure would! But apparently the major damage was only to the top turret and the structure around it. Somewher, I've got a pic from above, of the same aircraft, with the bombs on the way down, before one of them hit the Lib and bounced off. If I can find it, I'll post it here.


----------



## gepp (Nov 13, 2009)

is that the pic that is taken in 3 stages? if it is i got that


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2009)

That's the one! A set of vertical shots from the strike camera.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2009)

Was the gunner in the turret?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't think so. All captions I've seen in various books state that no one was hurt, and the aircraft returned to base safely.


----------



## piet (Nov 13, 2009)

fw190


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 13, 2009)

Cool pictures, havent seen them before.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2009)

WOW!!!! I'm with Beau. They are cool, I haven't seen them before either. Great post Piet, thank you for sharing those with us.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 13, 2009)

gepp said:


> i stuffed the post up my bad 2nd time lucky.
> not too sure about the spit ( Battle Damaged)



The B24 had a tragic story about it. The mission was for a "milk run" mission and the crew was made up of veteran airman that were going to make their final mission. And as fate had it for them that day, the only 88mm AA battery defending the target hits them.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 14, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> The B24 had a tragic story about it. The mission was for a "milk run" mission and the crew was made up of veteran airman that were going to make their final mission. And as fate had it for them that day, the only 88mm AA battery defending the target hits them.




Wow, talking about getting the short end of the stick. Last mission, and they get nailed.


----------



## BC1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow - some excellent (new) pictures there guys !

Have been researching BD incident pictures for a few months now.

Saw your site on TOCH and joined on the strength of this thread.

A couple to keep the thread going:

Don't think either have been featured before. I have some info on the Wimpy (Wellington) but not on the B-25, so any feedback from forum readers would be great.

Looking forward to contributing as and when...

Regards,

BC


----------



## gepp (Nov 14, 2009)

great pics the Fw-190 never seen that pic


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 14, 2009)

BC1 said:


> Wow - some excellent (new) pictures there guys !
> 
> Have been researching BD incident pictures for a few months now.
> 
> ...


The Wellington maybe a 419 bird I just saw a pic of it in a library book I just returned


----------



## piet (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2009)

Not ever seen those either Piet! Great post, keep them coming!


----------



## piet (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BC1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry pbfoot, but the Wellington is HE158 NA-L of 428 Sqn which had a flak shell explode in the tail over Duisburg on 8/9 April 1943. The tough old Wimpy flew on with the undercarriage and bomb-doors down through loss of hydraulics. The N was sent back to see why the TG did not respond on the R/T and found the turret blown off, plus half the rudder and several yards of fabric skinning ripped away. With "minimal control", the pilot Sgt L F Williamson, RCAF returned safely to base at Dalton, Yorks., and landed. He was subsequently awarded the CGM for his actions. TG Sgt L Bertrand is buried in the Reichswald Forest Cemetery.

I'd be interested in that 419 Sqn aircraft you mention, though.

BC


----------



## Pong (Nov 15, 2009)

That FW-190 looks interesting Piet. It has Allied Markings but it has a swastika on the tail. A captured aircraft or possibly an infiltrator?

Great photos BTW.


----------



## gepp (Nov 15, 2009)

im blown away on how many great pics get posted here


----------



## gepp (Nov 15, 2009)

few more i found on the net  the p-51b was a mistake sorry and the one with the explosion in the air was a kamikaze.


----------



## gepp (Nov 15, 2009)

few famous shots of marseille checking out his kill. corsair on fire coming in for a crash landing.few hellcat pics most are from 1943.a wrecked 109k4 and a p-47 with amashed nosed.


----------



## piet (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## gepp (Nov 16, 2009)

piet what kind of plane is that in the first image.


----------



## piet (Nov 16, 2009)

gepp said:


> piet what kind of plane is that in the first image.



Reggiane Re.2000 "Falco I" i think


----------



## BC1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Some brilliant (and new to me) pictures there guys. Can anyone add any details to the one of the Spitfire with the hole near the cockpit ? I'm also interested in any gen on that mottled He 111 with most of the starboard tailplane gone. The info is out there somewhere !

A few more for you:

Good stuff,

BC


----------



## Pong (Nov 16, 2009)

Great pics, pretty nasty damage on that Liberator.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2009)

Excellent pics!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 17, 2009)

All great pictures. 


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 17, 2009)

Couple of crash series I found:
The first series is of a Capt. Sharpe's Hellcat losing its tailhook and flipping whle landing. The second is of a Maj Elton Mueller bouncing over the barrier and crashing on landing. Both pilots survived, from what I understand.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweet shots guys 8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 17, 2009)

A few other "bad day" experiences, and what little info I have on them:
1. "Bad landing"
2. B29 "Hogan's Goat" after crashlanding on reef at Fais, Marianas
3. B29 crash on Tinian
4. P38
5. bomb crater at Maison Blanche
6. hellcat
7. B24
8. B24
9. Mosquito
10. PBY took fire from sinking cargo ship
11. PBY at Kaneohe NAS, Dec 7 1941
12. PBY at Kaneohe NAS, Dec 7 1941


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 17, 2009)

BC1, that damage on the He-111 with most of the tail gone was caused by flak over England. They managed to bring her back safely, which is evadent.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 17, 2009)

A few more (sorry if any of these are repeats):
1. F6F
2. TBM Avenger damaged in attack on Chichi Jima. Radio operator and gunner both bailed, then pilot managed to regain control and make it back to the fleet. RO and gunner were captured and executed by Chichi Jima garrison.
3. B17


----------



## gepp (Nov 17, 2009)

this is my last lot then im cleaned out of battle damaged planes lol all i have left are abandoned wreaks/plane graveyard style shots


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 17, 2009)

Very cool pics! Thanks all!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks strange some how...with that tank so close...what may or may not be an engine...and the wing looks like a rode in the background. In fact the only thing that looks truely airplane is the two tone camo "nose cone". Could this be something else? Opinions?

Awesome, awesome pics either way! Thanks for posting them. A ton of good model subjects here!


----------



## gepp (Nov 17, 2009)

Capt. Vick said:


> Looks strange some how...with that tank so close...what may or may not be an engine...and the wing looks like a rode in the background. In fact the only thing that looks truely airplane is the two tone camo "nose cone". Could this be something else? Opinions?
> 
> Awesome, awesome pics either way! Thanks for posting them. A ton of good model subjects here!



its an American C-47, hit by flak returning from the Market-Garden drop, burns after crash-landing into a knocked-out German Jagdpanther in a field near Gheel in Belgium. 17 September 1944


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 18, 2009)

To me, it looks too small for a C-47. I was thinking possible P-38.

(correction, Looking at it again, its not a 38 as there is no nose guns. So your probably right, its a C-47.)


----------



## BC1 (Nov 18, 2009)

A trio more for you:


BC


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2009)

Excellent pics.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 19, 2009)

Thannks, BC! That B-17 really tested the pucker factor of the co-pilot!


----------



## imalko (Nov 19, 2009)

Here are few from my picture archives. Not sure about exact sources, some are found on the net others scanned from various books.


----------



## BC1 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm principally interested in pictures of aircraft with damage which managed to return to base or at least "friendly territory". While this forum is about WW 2 aircraft, I'm also interested in damaged aircraft from other conflicts, WW 1 -date.

A few more:

Regards,

BC


----------



## Pong (Nov 19, 2009)

Nasty damage on that Lancaster.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, looks like she has 1 or 2 holes in her. A little duct tape and she will be good to go.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2009)

Some excellent shots.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm actually not even sure what airplane this is


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2009)

The photo that you are not sure of the aircraft. I'm just guessing here but it looks like a shot from Pearl Harbor after the attack because there a quite a few aircraft in that shot. It looks like they have bulldozed them into a pile.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2009)

and that will take a little more duct tape.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The photo that you are not sure of the aircraft. I'm just guessing here but it looks like a shot from Pearl Harbor after the attack because there a quite a few aircraft in that shot. It looks like they have bulldozed them into a pile.



A agree. Just even the 'hanger' in the background reminds me of Pearl Harbor.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

Guys, Have a look here TONS of pics of downed planes but you have to look as there are other photos

Russian front photographs


----------



## imalko (Nov 22, 2009)

BC1 said:


> I'm principally interested in pictures of aircraft with damage which managed to return to base or at least "friendly territory"...



Here's one such picture (source: Jagdwaffe - War in Russia):


----------



## gepp (Nov 22, 2009)

imalko great pic


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice pic!


----------



## imalko (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. 
Here's another from Classic Publications - He 111 which survived an "Taran" atack...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2009)

That Pearl pic shows a Vought Kingfisher or what is left of it. The engine and wing with float attached. Also there is a helping of Army P-40's thrown in I'm sure.


----------



## gepp (Nov 23, 2009)

underwater wrecks of a Zero and SBD sorry if they are wrong spot to post. the prop is an odd one thought id chuck that in for fun lol it was a prop from a crashed SBD Dauntless the title said in the solomons 1943


----------



## BC1 (Nov 23, 2009)

imalko:

Many thanks for the pics of the two Luftwaffe aircraft in Russia.

The way the '109 (no wheel doors ?) is parked up outside the hangar, with a smiling pilot about to dismount, smacks of a 'posed' picture, although I do not doubt the damage is real enough. Any idea of the date, unit, location at all on this ?

The KG.28 He 111 I have a couple of pictures of, including a close-up of the damage which appeared on e-Bay a couple of years ago. Sorry to keep repeating the same questions, but (again) do you have a date for this extraordinary incident ? Did the Luftwaffe loss-returns for the Eastern Front cover incidents like this, or did they - as in the West - only cover incidents where *casualties* resulted ?

Please let me know if you have anything similar as it is precisely what I'm seeking.

BC


----------



## Pong (Nov 23, 2009)

It is Pearl Harbor. Read the numbers on the bottom of the photo. December 7, 1941.

Nice pics BTW.

-Arlo


----------



## drgondog (Nov 23, 2009)

Flyboy2 - it looks like an F6F (and his buddy in the background on the carrier deck) in first pic


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2009)

That Zero would look great in my garage.


----------



## BC1 (Nov 29, 2009)

A few more to keep things rolling:


BC


----------



## imalko (Nov 29, 2009)

BC1 said:


> imalko:
> 
> Many thanks for the pics of the two Luftwaffe aircraft in Russia.
> 
> ...



You are welcome mate and sorry for late response, but I've managed to miss your post...

Regarding the damaged Bf 109 photo, here are details: The aircraft is Messerschmitt Bf 109F-4/R1 (W.Nr. 13171) "White 5" flown by Unteroffizier Gerhard Raiman of 7./JG 54. Photo was taken on 8th May 1942 and shows Raiman after return from action inspecting the damage on his aircraft which was result of a direct hit by antiaircraft fire. (I'm not sure about exact location, but it might be Krasnogvardeisk or Siverskaya perhaps.) At the time of the incident Raiman had 4 aerial victories to his credit. He was shot down and killed by a P-47 over Germany later in the war. Another picture of this damaged Bf 109 can be seen in attachment to this post. (Source: Jagdwaffe-War In Russia).

Regarding the details on damaged He-111 give me some time to see what I can find and I'll let you know.


----------



## BC1 (Nov 30, 2009)

imalko:

Thanks very much for the second picture of the shot-up Bf 109, and an even bigger THANK YOU for the excellent information on the incident and the pilot involved.
There are many, many pictures of battle-damaged aircraft out there, but sadly, in many cases the accompanying information is lacking, inaccurate or simply "propaganda-orientated".
In this case you've been kind enough to provide both, and your help is very much appreciated.


Bob Collis

Oulton Broad
Suffolk
England


----------



## imalko (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello Bob! I'm glad I could be of some assistance. Here's something what I suspect could be of some interest to you. I bring your attention to the picture in the attachment to the post #52 of fallowing thread:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/letka-13-also-known-13-slow-jg-52-a-17682-4.html

Regards
Igor


----------



## gepp (Dec 1, 2009)

im pretty sure its a zero and the second i was goin to say a 109 ?anyway a close call id say


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 1, 2009)

Im pretty sure your right!


----------



## piet (Dec 1, 2009)

i dont think its a 109 looking at the gunsight


----------



## gepp (Dec 1, 2009)

sorry i was ment to type 190 but im probably still wrong lol


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea, canopy looks like like a Zero's


----------



## piet (Dec 1, 2009)

gunsight looks american.....p47?


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2009)

guys look closely at the canopy that should give it away............


----------



## piet (Dec 1, 2009)

no way........ is it one off your relative's


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2009)

arg

look at the thin fuselage band the tail as well that is not an ETO aircraft


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

I there's confusion. 

Gepp said, " im pretty sure its a zero and the second i was goin to say a 109 ?anyway a close call id say" 

He is talking about the second picture and the gunsight( ? )

So the first is a Zero

and second is a P-47?


----------



## BC1 (Dec 1, 2009)

The second picture is of the windscreen of 312 (Czech) Sqn Hurricane I P2527 after an encounter with a Ju 88 over Birkenhead (UK) on 8 Oct 1940. "Yellow" Section intercepted and shot down the Ju 88, from KGr.806, but all three were hit and damaged by return fire during the combat. Pilot of P2527 was Flt Lt Denys Gillam (British) who finished the war as a Group Captain with 71/2 kills and a DSO**

BC


----------



## BC1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello Igor:

Very pleased to make your acquaintance on the forum. Looked at post 52 on the linked thread and it is indeed an interesting picture. I do not have too many pictures of Luftwaffe/German single-engined fighters with battle damage like this, so a very welcome addition.

Always interested in anything similar, and please let me know if you have any luck with that He 111 which survived the ramming.

Regards,

Bob C


----------



## imalko (Dec 1, 2009)

Regarding the He 111 which survived the ramming I've managed to find out that it's He 111H-4 of 8./KG 26 which was based at Sestschinskaja in Russia early in 1942. This unit had been formed from 2./KG 28 on 15 December 1941 but retained the code of the former unit. I guess this is the reason why the caption beneath the posted picture states that this aircraft is from KG 28. That is all I could find on this particular aircraft. No info on the crew I'm afraid.
(Source of the info: Kampfflieger Volume 3 - Bombers of the Luftwaffe January 1942 - September 1943)


----------



## Pong (Dec 1, 2009)

.....






















-Arlo


----------



## gepp (Dec 1, 2009)

nice pics pong 8) and sorry for all the confusion people on the two pics (the zero and what i thought was fw-190 window with the bullet hole).


----------



## BC1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Igor:

Thanks for the gen on the He 111. As previously mentioned, caption info is often misleading or inaccurate.

A few more:

BC


----------



## BC1 (Dec 5, 2009)

And a few more....


BC


----------



## gepp (Dec 6, 2009)

Gunther ralls "Black 1"


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## BC1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Igor:

I had a look but could not find Uffz Gerhard RAIMAN of 7/JG.54 on any list of German aces, and @ 8.5.42 he only needed one more to join that elite band ! I would like to add to my slide-show narrative by explaining where and how he was "later shot down and killed by P-47s". Any ideas ?

Regards,

BC

Suffolk 
UK


----------



## imalko (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello Bob,

According the information I found on two different websites Raimann was killed on 20 February 1944 in Bf 109 G-6 "White 3" (W.Nr. 411 426) at Duingen southwest of Hannover by P-47 fighters. He was credited with 15 aerial victories by that time.

Here are the links:

Asisbiz.com - Search Engine Optimization and Software Development Company

355 FG engagements w/experten - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum

The second link is to another forum. Raiman is mentioned in several posts, but I bring to your attention post #6.

Hope this helps...


----------



## BC1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Igor:

Many thanks for filling in the details I requested. Obviously I did not look hard enough for the details on Raiman!

Once again, much appreciate your input. I have a slide of one of the two pictures you posted (2nd one) and now have some good gen to use when I next show it.

A few more to (hopefully) generate a bit more interest/feedback/comments:

Bob C


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 7, 2009)

You guys may like some of these...


----------



## Pong (Dec 7, 2009)

Agh!!! Too darn big for me PC! I can only see B-17's and Gepp's Pics!

BTW B-17, where were those photos of the Japanese planes taken?

Nice pics. 


-Arlo


----------



## piet (Dec 7, 2009)

great jap pics..8) H!


----------



## gepp (Dec 8, 2009)

some amazing pics


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2009)

Just what is he doing at the bomb bay doors of a burning B-24 anyway? 

"Hey buddy! that thing might blow you know!"


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 8, 2009)

Be sure to check this topic so we dont post any that have already been posted, as I already posted that Bf-110 there Harrison Great pictures by the way!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 8, 2009)

Pong said:


> Agh!!! Too darn big for me PC! I can only see B-17's and Gepp's Pics!
> 
> BTW B-17, where were those photos of the Japanese planes taken?
> 
> ...



Hi Arlo, 

I will have to have a look again and try to find them  

Will let you know 

Thanks guys


EDIT: Arlo, I found it. Here is the website. 

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...images?q=Japanese+Nell+Damage&hl=en&sa=N&um=1

The best,

Harrison


----------



## imalko (Dec 9, 2009)

Here are few more pictures of battle damaged Bf 109s in the East. (For more info see picture captions.)
Source: Jagdwaffe - War In Russia


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2009)

During the Summer of 1942, Lt. Walter Nowotny was involved in an air battle during which he shot down two Soviet fighters. However, his aircraft was hit by cannon fire which damaged the fuselage fuel tank and the area below the cockpit. With his Bf-109G-2 'Black 1' thus severely damaged, Nowotny flew home but his engine cut out while he was still approaching the airfield. The aircraft rapidly lost height and struck an airfield defense flak installation, overturned, and came to rest on its back. It took rescuers 20 minutes to release Nowotny from the cockpit.


----------



## BC1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Excellent work, Igor !

A few more:


Regards,

BC


----------



## BC1 (Dec 9, 2009)

OOppss!!!

Will attach this time:


BC


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice..

I don't know if these have been posted


----------



## BC1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Few more:


BC


----------



## imalko (Dec 13, 2009)

Great pictures Bob. I find the last picture especially interesting. Do you have more info on this He 111 with part of the wing missing?


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 14, 2009)

Intresting pictures, havent seen them. Thanks for posting guys.


----------



## BC1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Igor, but no, not a lot. This was one of the many Luftwaffe pictures culled from e-Bay by Ed West on the TOCH Luftwaffe and Axis forum a couple of years ago. I _believe it is a KG.55 machine and that the damage was caused by a barrage balloon cable over Britain. If that is the case then it must have been quite an interesting trip home as the starboard aileron appears to have gone too !

BC_


----------



## Bernhart (Dec 15, 2009)

have seen that he 111 pic before and heard same thing that it was taken off by a balloon,


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 15, 2009)

It looks like a pretty clean cut. They are lucky on where it went though, as probaby any thing closer to the body of the aircraft, it probably would have gone down.


----------



## Lucke.stz (Dec 15, 2009)

wow ! great pics from the 109 !

I´m looking for a new subject to a diorama.. I would like to build one 109 on a belly landing.. if someone have pics to share.. It will be apreciated  

thanks !


----------



## imalko (Dec 15, 2009)

Something like this maybe...?


----------



## Lucke.stz (Dec 15, 2009)

yes !! like this !!  


thank you


----------



## imalko (Dec 15, 2009)

Your welcome. Glad you like it.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 15, 2009)

This 'Yellow 4' of 6./JG54 was photographed on 27 June 1942 and is believed to be WNr. 13100 which was 35% destroyed 
in a take-off accident at Relbitsy the previous day. If this is correct, the aircraft was a Bf-109F-4/R 1, the final suffix indicating 
that the aircraft had been fitted with an ETC 500/IXb bomb rack for the fighter-bomber role


This is the same picture imalko posted just slightly larger. .


----------



## Lucke.stz (Dec 16, 2009)

wow !!

pics like this tat I need !!! 

thank you a lot !!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 16, 2009)

Photo of Messerschmitt Me-410A-1 Hornisse belonging to 9./ZG1 coded (2N+LT) and was Werk Nummer 0205 was stationed Catania/Sicily 1943. On March 4, 1943 this a/c sustained 40% damage in Gerbini airfield, 10 km West of Catania/Sicily, crashing during taking off into the sand bags bariere.


----------



## BC1 (Dec 16, 2009)

A few more:

Regards,

BC


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 16, 2009)

Very cool. I love the clear pics of the Hornisse.


----------



## piet (Dec 16, 2009)

WOW!! to the me410 pics8)

Piet


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats gott stink to crash at take off. Great pics!


----------



## Pong (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting pics of the Me 410, BP. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BC1 (Dec 17, 2009)

A few more:

Regards,

BC


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW, the headrest shot would make you change your drawers.


----------



## BC1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Some more for the weekend:

Regards,

BC

PS: And before you ask Igor - no, I have no additional gen on the He 111 fuselage flak hit ! BC


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2009)

...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2009)

How the heck did they land the plane in the first pic? Very cool shot.


----------



## BC1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Assuming you were referring to the picture of the Hudson and not the Ju 88 with parts of its propellers missing posted by v2, the answer, I would imagine, is "with great flying skill and a lot of luck" !
Unfortunately I do not have any info on it other than it is an RAF Coastal Command Hudson which hit the sea whilst low-flying but managed to RTB with one propeller badly bent and damage to the underside.
I have another pic in a book showing a Do 217 from KG.66 which RTB with one propeller badly bent after it hit the surface of the North Sea during a night sortie over England but managed to stay airborne.

v2, any additional gen on your first picture ?

BC


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2009)

No I was referring to the first Ju 88 in post 269. Half of all the propellers on the starboard side have been chopped in half, and the same looks like it on the port side.


----------



## BC1 (Dec 20, 2009)

vikingBerserker: Sorry, thought you meant the Hudson. I am sure I have got a very similar picture of a Ju 88 which had a wooden prop blade fly off into the side of the nose. I had a few more which Ed West found on eBay but I lost a few in a 'crash' two years ago. I may have it on a CD and will look over Christmas.

drgondog: Can you please identify your father (i.e. his name and rank) and his P-51 unit when the 22 March 1945 incident took place ? I'd like to include the picture in my slide show and would appreciate a few more details if possible.

antoni: The same picture of Wellington IV Z1407 "Zoska" appears on P123 of "The Wellington Bomber" by Chaz Bowyer, but he gives the pilot as one Flt Lt Marian Wlodarczyk ? Who is right ?

A few more:

Regards,

BC


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW< that last shot is something.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, that has to be a cannon round to tear a hole that big into it. Dont think it would be 30mm though.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 23, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Yeah, that has to be a cannon round to tear a hole that big into it. Dont think it would be 30mm though.



Could have be caused by an AA shell before it detonated at a higher altitude.


----------



## v2 (Dec 23, 2009)

BC1 said:


> Assuming you were referring to the picture of the Hudson and not the Ju 88 with parts of its propellers missing posted by v2, the answer, I would imagine, is "with great flying skill and a lot of luck" !
> Unfortunately I do not have any info on it other than it is an RAF Coastal Command Hudson which hit the sea whilst low-flying but managed to RTB with one propeller badly bent and damage to the underside.
> I have another pic in a book showing a Do 217 from KG.66 which RTB with one propeller badly bent after it hit the surface of the North Sea during a night sortie over England but managed to stay airborne.
> 
> ...



Ju 88 D-1 from 1.(F)/120. Touched sea surface during mission on england, but managed
to return safe. Flew 700 km with destroyed propellers back to Sola. 10 % damage, not listed. Date unknown, Possibly after may 1943


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2009)

The shot of the hole in the top of the B24 I think is possibly of damage from a flak round, but very possibly from aircraft fire though, and either 13mm or 20mm. The projectile entered from below and detonated on or during exit. Note how the metal is bent upwards, and the splinter damage around the periphery.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

A cannon shell will not detonate until the contact fuse is activated.

Assuming the shell is conservatively travelling at 2500ft/sec, if the fuse is activated and detonates the explosive in 0.00005sec (or 5/100,000 thousands of a second) the shell will not detonate until 1.5in below the aluminum skin. So possibly an upper cannon shot from a fighter.


----------



## piet (Dec 23, 2009)

Airframes said:


> The shot of the hole in the top of the B24 I think is possibly of damage from a flak round, but very possibly from aircraft fire though, and either 13mm or 20mm. The projectile entered from below and detonated on or during exit. Note how the metal is bent upwards, and the splinter damage around the periphery.




Yes
Metal is bent upwards.... so it not fired upon from above.

Piet


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

okay


----------



## BC1 (Dec 23, 2009)

v2 - thanks for the excellent feedback on the Ju 88 minus the prop tips. I found the picture I mentioned and it is attached.

I also found a second photo of the 467BG B-24 cannon-shell hit which is being discussed at the moment. It appears your forumites are correct in their assumptions, the entry hole is visible in this photo.

Regards, and thanks again,

BC


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> A cannon shell will not detonate until the contact fuse is activated.
> 
> Assuming the shell is conservatively travelling at 2500ft/sec, if the fuse is activated and detonates the explosive in 0.00005sec (or 5/100,000 thousands of a second) the shell will not detonate until 1.5in below the aluminum skin. So possibly an upper cannon shot from a fighter.



Dam... I assume you have a career in Engineering?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

Precariously... yes.

B, my calculations are nothing but algegra. My post does not make it so.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

A few that I've scrounged. The first is another shot of the B-17 that has been posted several times in this thread.


----------



## Pong (Dec 23, 2009)

Is the B-17 the one that flew over Cologne and took a direct hit? I don't know, the damage seems familiar.

Anyway, great photos?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2009)

yes, its another angle of this pic.....


----------



## drgondog (Dec 25, 2009)

BC1 said:


> drgondog: Can you please identify your father (i.e. his name and rank) and his P-51 unit when the 22 March 1945 incident took place ? I'd like to include the picture in my slide show and would appreciate a few more details if possible.
> 
> BC



Lt. Col Bert W. Marshall, Jr. Group Exec 355th FG.


F.O.1810A. Both A and B Groups with a total of 54 Mustangs, provided Ramrod support to Second Division B-24s attacking Kitzingen airdrome. There were nine early returns.

Captain Bille's B Group provided close escort on Penetration, Target and Withdrawal Support after making rendezvous north of Verdun at 1130. A heavy concentration of bombs was observed on the airfield as well as large secondary explosions, believed to be oil storage dumps. Bille's 28 Mustangs broke escort over Aachen at 1450 and returned home with unfired guns.

Marshall's A Group also made rendezvous at 1130 and provided Penetration Support for lead boxes of 2nd BD B-24s until 1200. They departed the bombers at noon and swept ahead to the target. They strafed Memmingen, Wurzburg and Kitzingen to destroy 12 Me 262s, He 111s, Fw 190s and Me 109s, plus damaged 10 more. Lieutenant Dave Tuholski was hit by flak over Wurzburg and bellied his burning P-51 in at the edge of the field where he was rescued by German troops. Captain Silva claimed three and F/O Falvey picked up two for the high scores.

Anti-strafing poles at least 20 feet tall, combined with many batteries of light flak made strafing particularly hazardous. Marshall was again clobbered by flak on the flak battery suppression run during the first strafing pass at Kitzengen, lost half of his rudder and survived a snap roll near the deck. He limped back to England and crash landed WR-B "JANE VI" in at Steeple Morden for his fourth belly landing of the war. The Mustang was repaired and returned to service later.

Final score, 12 destroyed and 10 damaged on the ground for one loss (flak).


----------



## drgondog (Dec 25, 2009)

Milosh said:


> Could have be caused by an AA shell before it detonated at a higher altitude.



Could be, but the hole for an unexploded 88 would be much less and 'cleaner'. There are shrapnel punctures all around that hole implying a burst.

OTH it is clearly an explosion from below which suggests a flak hit rather than fighter damage? Maybe a delayed fuse penetration from ABOVE, expoding just inside the fuselage

That looks about like a 40mm hit, possibly 30mm Mk108 but those rounds were more powerful than the 40mm.

Interesting question but I doubt something large and unexploded passing through...


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2009)

Bill
Merry Christmas

say as to 40mm most likely a 37mm hit which was standard ground fit. 40mm bofors were not in useage for LW or Heer but quite frankly common with the KM late war on their ships of all sizes. our German member Delcryos has family members very familiar with this weapon while serving in the KM.

say by the way how many ground kills was your Dad credited with ?


----------



## drgondog (Dec 25, 2009)

Erich said:


> Bill
> Merry Christmas
> 
> say as to 40mm most likely a 37mm hit which was standard ground fit. 40mm bofors were not in useage for LW or Heer but quite frankly common with the KM late war on their ships of all sizes. our German member Delcryos has family members very familiar with this weapon while serving in the KM.
> ...



That makes sense on the 37mm - I did think that the airfield batteries were getting 40mm at end of war but easily mistaken..

Dad had 4 ground - all on April 13th. He was most proud that nobody was lost over Husum - more than the fact that this was single squadron best for the war...

I wonder if there were any 190D's at Husum. He remarked that the two 190s he blew up seemed to be D's..


----------



## BC1 (Dec 25, 2009)

drgondog:

Merry Christmas - and thanks for the excellent background info.

Have a lot of BD pictures in my collection, and I am really pleased to have so much background detail on this P-51 incident.

There is a very good (colour) pic of a 78FG P-51 (Lt Stier) which RTB at Duxford on 1 March 1945 minus much of the top half of the fin and rudder to flak, also strafing. Also a 357FG P-51B with severe fin flak damage, Feb 1945.

Re: the 467BG B-24 hit pictures. The 2nd BD B-24s didn't normally operate at heights which would bring them within the range of light flak like the 37 mm weapons you refer to ? So probably a 30 mm air-to-air from a fighter (Me 262 ?) but maybe we will never know. 

Thanks again to all who have contributed to this excellent thread.

BC


----------



## imalko (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you too Bob. And here are another two interesting pictures...

Messerschmitt Bf 109G-6, W.Nr. 161717, "white 6", flown by Pavel Zeleňak from Letka 13 (13th Squadron) of Slovak Air Arms, damaged in combat with Allied escort fighters and crash landed at Horna Streda on 26th June 1944.

Pictures from HT model Special magazine


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2009)

Twenty five years to the day before I was born Imalko.


----------



## BC1 (Dec 27, 2009)

A few more - comments welcomed !

BC


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow! gotta resize that one. Took me 3 days to scroll through it!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2009)

Heck yeah! Nice pics, but that B17 was so big, it fell out the side of my monitor, and I'm still trying to get the nose unstuck from the doorway into the next room!


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2009)

...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, the 2nd one is amazing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pics...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pics. I think the Catalina is taking the business of anti-submarine patrolling a little too far though......


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 28, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wow, the 2nd one is amazing.


Got to agree with you.



Airframes said:


> Nice pics. I think the Catalina is taking the business of anti-submarine patrolling a little too far though......





Wheels


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 28, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Nice pics. I think the Catalina is taking the business of anti-submarine patrolling a little too far though......




Puts new meaning to "Taking the fight to the enemy"


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2009)

...


----------



## Pong (Dec 28, 2009)

Great pics. The Avenger photo is quite interesting.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Wow! gotta resize that one. Took me 3 days to scroll through it!



I had to hehhhehhhhehh....stop for water hhehehhhhehhehh.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, looking at the PZL hurts!


----------



## v2 (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Dec 29, 2009)

...


----------



## BC1 (Dec 29, 2009)

A few more:

Regards,

BC


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Talk about getting raked with MG fire..


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2009)

A couple of bf 110s....


----------



## BC1 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Do 17 fuselage damage is more like a Light AA shell explosion. Some of the holes in it appear too small to have been MG fire.

Any 9th AF experts out there who would care to comment on the P-47 minus a large portion of the left wing ?

A few more:

BC


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

"I told you not to stamp on the brakes!!" Nice shots Beau.
Chris, that first shot of the Bf110 in the drink is interesting. I think it might be one of a sequence, the earlier shots showing the crew getting out, and I think I've seen one of it actually making splash-down. I'll have to go on a photo hunt now!


----------



## imalko (Dec 31, 2009)

Terry, I believe this is the sequence in question...
Source: FIGHTER-The True Story of Battle of Britain by Len Deighton


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

That's the one Igor, thanks! KnewIi'd seen it somewhere, and I'm sure I have that book somewhere too, although it's not on my shelves for some reason.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, it looks like the 110 went down fast.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 1, 2010)

Intresting photos, she does look like she went down fast.


----------



## BC1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Some more - comments welcomed !

Regards,

BC


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 2, 2010)

Agreed ! Dam!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## imalko (Jan 4, 2010)

Tugomir Prebeg, pilot of 2nd eskadrila NOVJ (No. 351 (Y) Sqn RAF), inspecting damage from the antiaircraft fire on his Hurricane. Picture taken at an airfield on the Vis island in 1944.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 4, 2010)

Njaco said:


> A few that I've scrounged. The first is another shot of the B-17 that has been posted several times in this thread.



Found this write up on another forum I used to be active on and thought I'd share it here. I've had to crop into two posts to get past post limitations. Absolutely amazing 

IT WAS A FORTRESS COMING HOME 

They Could Hear It Before They Could See it By Allen Ostrom 

They could hear it before they could see it! 

Not all that unusual in those days as the personnel at Station 131 gathered around the tower and scattered hardstands to await the return of the B-17's sent out earlier that morning. 

First comes the far off rumble and drone of the Cyclones. Then a spec on the East Anglia horizon. Soon a small cluster indicating the lead squadron. 

Finally, the group. 

Then the counting. 1-2-3-4-5... .. 

But that would have been normal. Today was different! It was too early for the group to return. 

"They're 20 minutes early. Can't be the 398th." 

They could hear it before they could see it! Something was coming home. 
But what? 

All eyes turned toward the northeast, aligning with the main runway, each ground guy and stood-down airman straining to make out this "wail of a Banshee," as one called it. 

Not like a single B-17 with its characteristic deep roar of the engines blended with four thrashing propellers. This was a howl! Like a powerful wind blowing into a huge whistle. 

Then it came into view. It WAS a B-17! 

Low and pointing her nose at the 6,000 foot runway, it appeared for all the world to be crawling toward the earth, screaming in protest. 

No need for the red flares. All who saw this Fort knew there was death aboard. 

"Look at that nose!" they said as all eyes stared in amazement as this single, shattered remnant of a once beautiful airplane glided in for an unrealistic "hot" landing. She took all the runway as the "Banshee" noise finally abated, and came to an inglorious stop in the mud just beyond the concrete runway. 

Men and machines raced to the now silent and lonely aircraft. The ambulance and medical staff were there first. The fire truck....ground and air personnel... .jeeps, truck, bikes..... 

Out came one of the crew members from the waist door, then another. 
Strangely quiet. The scene was almost weird. Men stood by as if in shock, not knowing whether to sing or cry. 

Either would have been acceptable. 

The medics quietly made their way to the nose by way of the waist door as the remainder of the crew began exiting. And to answer the obvious question, "what happened?" 

"What happened?" was easy to see. The nose was a scene of utter destruction. It was as though some giant aerial can opener had peeled the nose like an orange, relocating shreads of metal, plexiglass, wires and tubes on the cockpit windshield and even up to the top turret. The left cheek gun hung limp, like a broken arm. 

One man pointed to the crease in chin turret. No mistaking that mark! A German 88 anti-aircraft shell had exploded in the lap of the togglier. 

This would be George Abbott of Mt. Labanon , PA. He had been a waist gunner before training to take over the bombardier's role. 

Still in the cockpit, physically and emotionally exhausted, were pilot Larry deLancey and co-pilot Phil Stahlman. 

Navigator Ray LeDoux finally tapped deLancey on the shoulder and suggested they get out. Engineer turret gunner Ben Ruckel already had made his way to the waist was exiting along with radio operator Wendell Reed, ball turret gunner Al Albro, waist gunner Russell Lachman and tail gunner Herbert Guild. 

Stahlman was flying his last scheduled mission as a replacement for regular co-pilot, Grady Cumbie. The latter had been hospitalized the day before with an ear problem. Lachman was also a "sub," filling in for Abbott in the waist. 

DeLancey made it as far as the end of the runway, where he sat down with knees drawn up, arms crossed and head down. The ordeal was over, and now the drama was beginning a mental re-play. 

Then a strange scene took place. 

Group CO Col. Frank P. Hunter had arrived after viewing the landing from the tower and was about to approach deLancey. He was physically restrained by flight surgeon Dr. Robert Sweet. 

"Colonel, that young man doesn't want to talk now. When he is ready you can talk to him, but for now leave him alone." 

Sweet handed pills out to each crew member and told them to go to their huts and sleep. 

No dramatics, no cameras, no interviews. The crew would depart the next day for "flak leave" to shake off the stress. And then be expected back early in November. (Just in time to resume "normal" activities on a mission to Merseburg!) 

Mission No. 98 from Nuthampstead had begun at 0400 that morning of October 15, 1944. It would be Cologne (again), led by CA pilots Robert Templeman of the 602nd, Frank Schofield of the 601st and Charles Khourie of the 603rd. 

Tragedy and death appeared quickly and early that day. Templeman and pilot Bill Scott got the 602nd off at the scheduled 0630 hour, but at approximately 0645 Khouri and pilot Bill Meyran and their entire crew crashed on takeoff in the town of Anstey . All were killed. Schofield and Harold Stallcup followed successfully with the 601st, with deLancey flying on their left wing in the lead element. 

The ride to the target was routine, until the flak started becoming "unroutinely" accurate. 

"We were going through heavy flak on the bomb run," remembered deLancey. 

"I felt the plane begin to lift as the bombs were dropped, then all of a sudden we were rocked by a violent explosion. My first thought - 'a bomb exploded in the bomb bay' - was immediately discarded as the top of the nose section peeled back over the cockpit blocking the forward view." 

"It seemed like the whole world exploded in front of us," added Stahlman. "The instrument panel all but disintegrated and layers of quilted batting exploded in a million pieces. It was like a momentary snowstorm in the cockpit." 

It had been a direct hit in the nose. Killed instantly was the togglier, Abbott. Navigator LeDoux, only three feet behind Abbott, was knocked unconscious for a moment, but was miraculously was alive. 

Although stunned and bleeding, LeDoux made his way to the cockpit to find the two pilots struggling to maintain control of an airplane that by all rights should have been in its death plunge. LeDoux said there was nothing anyone could do for Abbott, while Ruckel opened the door to the bomb bay and signaled to the four crewman in the radio room that all was OK - for the time being. 

The blast had torn away the top and much of the sides of the nose. Depositing enough of the metal on the windshield to make it difficult for either of the pilots to see. 

"The instrument panel was torn loose and all the flight instruments were inoperative with the exception of the magnetic compass mounted in the panel above the windshield. And its accuracy was questionable. The radio and intercom were gone, the oxygen lines broken, and there was a ruptured hydraulic line under my rudder pedals," said deLancey. 

All this complicated by the sub-zero temperature at 27,000 feet blasting into the cockpit. 

"It was apparent that the damage was severe enough that we could not continue to fly in formation or at high altitude. My first concern was to avoid the other aircraft in the formation, and to get clear of the other planes in case we had to bail out. We eased out of formation, and at the same time removed our oxygen masks as they were collapsing on our faces as the tanks were empty."


----------



## Geedee (Jan 4, 2010)

At this point the formation continued on its prescribed course for home - a long, slow turn southeast of Cologne and finally westward. 

DeLancey and Stahlman turned left, descending rapidly and hoping, they were heading west. (And also, not into the gun sights of German fighters.) Without maps and navigation aids, they had difficulty getting a fix. By this time they were down to 2,000 feet. 

"We finally agreed that we were over Belgium and were flying in a southwesterly direction," said the pilot. 

"About this time a pair of P-51's showed up and flew a loose formation on us across Belgium . I often wondered what they thought as they looked at the mess up front." 

"We hit the coast right along the Belgium-Holland border, a bit farther north than we had estimated. Ray said we were just south of Walcheren Island ." 

Still in an area of ground fighting, the plane received some small arms fire. This gesture was returned in kind by Albro, shooting from one of the waist guns. 

"We might have tried for one of the airfields in France , but having no maps this also was questionable. Besides, the controls and engines seemed to be OK, so I made the decision to try for home." 

"Once over England , LeDoux soon picked up landmarks and gave me course corrections taking us directly to Nuthampstead. It was just a great bit of navigation. Ray just stood there on the flight deck and gave us the headings from memory." 

Nearing the field, Stahlman let the landing gear down. That was an assurance. But a check of the hydraulic pump sent another spray of oil to the cockpit floor. Probably no brakes! 

Nevertheless, a flare from Ruckel's pistol had to announce the "ready or not" landing. No "downwind leg" and "final approach" this time. Straight in! 

"The landing was strictly by guess and feel," said DeLancey. "Without instruments, I suspect I came in a little hot. Also, I had to lean to the left to see straight ahead. The landing was satisfactory, and I had sufficient braking to slow the plane down some. However, as I neared the taxiway, I could feel the brakes getting 'soft'. I felt that losing control and blocking the taxiway would cause more problems than leaving the plane at the end of the runway." 

That consideration was for the rest of the group. Soon three squadrons of B-17's would be returning, and they didn't need a derelict airplane blocking the way to their respective hardstands. 

Stahlman, supremely thankful that his career with the 398th had come to an end, soon returned home and in due course became a captain with Eastern Airlines. Retired in 1984, Stahlman said his final Eastern flight "was a bit more routine" than the one 40 years before. 

DeLancey and LeDoux received decorations on December 11, 1944 for their parts in the October 15 drama. DeLancey was awarded the Silver Star for his "miraculous feat of flying skill and ability" on behalf of General Doolittle , CO of the Eighth Air Force. LeDoux for his "extraordinary navigation skill", received the Distinguished Flying Cross. 

The following deLancey 1944 article was transcribed from the 398th BG Historical Microfilm. Note: due to wartime security, Nuthampstead is not mentioned, and the route deLancey flew home is referred to in general terms. 

TO: STARS AND STRIPES FOR GENERAL RELEASE 

AN EIGHTH AIR FORCE BOMBER STATION, ENGLAND - After literally losing the nose of his B-17 Flying Fortress as the result of a direct hit by flak over Cologne , Germany on October 15, 1944, 1st Lt. Lawrence M. deLancey, 25, of Corvallis , Oregon returned to England and landed the crew safely at his home base. Each man walked away from the plane except the togglier, Staff Sergeant George E. Abbott, Mt. Lebanon , Pennsylvania , who was killed instantly when the flak struck. 

It was only the combined skill and teamwork of Lt. deLancey and 2nd Lt. Raymond J. LeDoux, of Mt. Angel , Oregon , navigator, that enabled the plane and crew to return safely. 

"Just after we dropped our bombs and started to turn away from the target", Lt. deLancey explained, "a flak burst hit directly in the nose and blew practically the entire nose section to threads. Part of the nose peeled back and obstructed my vision and that of my co-pilot, 1st Lt. Phillip H. Stahlman of Shippenville , Pennsylvania . What little there was left in front of me looked like a scrap heap. The wind was rushing through. Our feet were exposed to the open air at nearly 30,000 feet above the ground the temperature was unbearable. 

"There we were in a heavily defended flak area with no nose, and practically no instruments. The instrument panel was bent toward me as the result of the impact. My altimeter and magnetic compass were about the only instruments still operating and I couldn't depend on their accuracy too well. Naturally I headed for home immediately. The hit which had killed S/Sgt. Abbott also knocked Lt. LeDoux back in the catwalk (just below where I was sitting). Our oxygen system also was out so I descended to a safe altitude. 

"Lt. LeDoux who had lost all his instruments and maps in the nose did a superb piece of navigating to even find England ." 

During the route home flak again was encountered but due to evasive action Lt. deLancey was able to return to friendly territory. Lt. LeDoux navigated the ship directly to his home field. 

Although the plane was off balance without any nose section, without any brakes (there was no hydraulic pressure left), and with obstructed vision, Lt. deLancey made a beautiful landing to the complete amazement of all personnel at this field who still are wondering how the feat was accomplished. 

The other members of the crew include: 

1. Technical Sergeant Benjamin H. Ruckel, Roscoe , California , engineer top turret gunner; 
2. Technical Sergeant Wendell A. Reed, Shelby , Michigan , radio operator gunner; 
3. Technical Sergeant Russell A. Lachman, Rockport , Mass. , waist gunner; 
4. Staff Sergeant Albert Albro, Antioch , California , ball turret gunner and 
5. Staff Sergeant Herbert D. Guild, Bronx , New York , tail gunner. 

Originally printed in 398th Bomb Group Remembrances


----------



## BC1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Imalko:

Great picture of Hurricane with tail hit. Must be the first Yugoslav battle-damage picture I've seen, but am always pleased to broaden my horizons with different areas of conflict. I also cover post-WW 2 aircraft, but unfortunately cannot post here for obvious reasons !

More please ! And how about some feedback on the SM.79 below ?

Regards,

BC


----------



## Pong (Jan 5, 2010)

Great photos, especially of that Corsair BC1!


----------



## BC1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Pong !

I found the picture two years ago but it had a unit badge or similar superimposed on it. I have a write-up somewhere too, but the gist of it was the pilot was after a speedy, high-flying Japanese PR aircraft, and after chasing it for some distance, either with guns jammed or out of ammo, he rammed it and sent it down in pieces after his prop ripped into it. Date was May 1945 from memory.

BC


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2010)

Holy fricken gees Gary, great story!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool pics. That mustang tail belongs to a 3 sqn RAAF bird.


----------



## BC1 (Jan 13, 2010)

A few more !

Comments/feedback welcomed !

Regards,

BC


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 14, 2010)

Very cool pics, All! Thanks!


----------



## Pong (Jan 14, 2010)

Great pics, especially of the last bird, took more hits on the roundel than on the other parts!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## BC1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I also have one of a Manchester with three 20 mm cannon-shell hits in the fuselage - one in the roundel. Target practice ?

BC


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 26, 2010)

From the book Spitfire the Canadians by my friend Robert Bracken RIP


----------



## Pong (Jan 26, 2010)

I like the second photo, with the Shermans passing by that Spit. Nice pics!

Here is one I found in one of my sister's many folders. Ouch!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 27, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> From the book Spitfire the Canadians by my friend Robert Bracken RIP


The aircraft in the minefield was one of 3 shot down by American AAA ,the aircraft slid through a minefield going between 2 mines and resting on the 3rd


----------



## aflyer (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm fantasizing that the guy with the mine detector in that picture was one of the gunners, put to sweeping for mines as punishment rather than peeling potatoes or emptying latrine buckets. 

The caption states that the Spit had invasion stripes on the bottom of the fuselage and wings - that was why the stripes were there, to prevent "friendly-fire" incidents.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 11, 2010)

Some are battle damaged some aren't


----------



## Saetta66 (Feb 12, 2010)

A simple upside down for a macchi mc 200 in North Africa 1942. Nice cammo, by the way ...
Hope you like it


----------



## Saetta66 (Feb 12, 2010)

More damaged macchi saettas and fiat falcons


----------



## Saetta66 (Feb 12, 2010)

A couple of 1943 italian planes cemetries .... 
Thanks for the hospitality


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2010)

Great series of pranged birds, Guys.

The 2 japanese aircraft are both Pearl Harbor casualties the first a D3A1 Val Dive bomber code and unit unknown, the second a Zero AI-154 from the Akagi flown by Pilot Officer 1st class Takeshi Hirano, killed in the crash.His Zero was one of 3 lost in the first wave attack and the only one from Akagi.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 12, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Great series of pranged birds, Guys.
> 
> The 2 japanese aircraft are both Pearl Harbor casualties the first a D3A1 Val Dive bomber code and unit unknown, the second a Zero AI-154 from the Akagi flown by Pilot Officer 1st class Takeshi Hirano, killed in the crash.His Zero was one of 3 lost in the first wave attack and the only one from Akagi.



Thanks Wayne  !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2010)

Some good pics there guy.
Neil, I wonder if the Garwood mentioned in the caption of the Spit with the Shermans passing by, is the same guy who ended up as ramp manager at Newcastle Airport (UK) in the early 1960's? He was ex-RCAF, having flown Spits (I believe) during WW2, then Sabres in the '50's. Great bloke, and very laid back - although that phrase wasn't around then, especially to a fourteen year old lad!
Isn't that CR42 the one that's now in the RAF Museum's BoB Hall?


----------



## BC1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, Airframes - spot on. Force-landed and tipped up on nose on Orfordness beach (Suffolk - not Norfolk) on 11 Nov 1940 during the one and only large-scale Italian raid over Britain in daylight. Pilot Salvadori Pictico was captured unhurt and said an oil leak forced him down. The RAF somehow managed to transport the aircraft by road to Martlesham Heath where it was repaired and subsequently flown to Farnborough. There are a number of pictures of it being flown in RAF colours as BT474. As you say, now on display at RAFM Hendon.

BC


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks BC, I thought the pic was familiar. Bit of a fiasco that raid, with the poor crews thinking they were on a jolly, carrying food hampers and wine onboard at least one bomber! I believe, if memory serves, the latter was the one brought down in Rendelsham Forest, Suffolk, by Bob Stanford Tuck.


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 13, 2010)

drgondog said:


> My father's Jane VI - March 22, 1945 strafing Memingen A/F near Munich.
> 
> Either 37mm or 40mm flak hit on rudder. Allegedly he recovered from a snap roll after this hit.
> 
> ...



There are so many incredible miraculous stories from WW2 - like this one - that defy logic or statistics.

He must have been a very steady pilot with nerves of steel - I am not sure I could do that myself


----------



## Saetta66 (Feb 15, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Some good pics there guy.
> Neil, I wonder if the Garwood mentioned in the caption of the Spit with the Shermans passing by, is the same guy who ended up as ramp manager at Newcastle Airport (UK) in the early 1960's? He was ex-RCAF, having flown Spits (I believe) during WW2, then Sabres in the '50's. Great bloke, and very laid back - although that phrase wasn't around then, especially to a fourteen year old lad!
> Isn't that CR42 the one that's now in the RAF Museum's BoB Hall?





BC1 said:


> Yes, Airframes - spot on. Force-landed and tipped up on nose on Orfordness beach (Suffolk - not Norfolk) on 11 Nov 1940 during the one and only large-scale Italian raid over Britain in daylight. Pilot Salvadori Pictico was captured unhurt and said an oil leak forced him down. The RAF somehow managed to transport the aircraft by road to Martlesham Heath where it was repaired and subsequently flown to Farnborough. There are a number of pictures of it being flown in RAF colours as BT474. As you say, now on display at RAFM Hendon.
> 
> BC





Airframes said:


> Thanks BC, I thought the pic was familiar. Bit of a fiasco that raid, with the poor crews thinking they were on a jolly, carrying food hampers and wine onboard at least one bomber! I believe, if memory serves, the latter was the one brought down in Rendelsham Forest, Suffolk, by Bob Stanford Tuck.



Your are both absolutely right.
Me, I can only suggest this english book ....

Aerei Italiani - The Chianti Raiders

Ciao
Saetta66


----------



## BC1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Airframes,
The bit about Bob Stanford Tuck being involved in the "Spaghetti party" on 11 Nov 1940 is another urban myth. He was not flying and did not make any claims this date, although he did visit the wreck of the BR 20 at Bromeswell, Suffolk, later, and helped to "liberate" some items from this aircraft for the 257 Sqn trophy collection, including a steel helmet and a bottle of Chianti ! One of the crests cut from the tail fin was auctioned a few years ago.
Another CR 42 force-landed at Corton, a village near to me, but was too badly damaged to fly again. I was recently given a piece of fabric from this aircraft.

Some good gen on this raid here:

Hkans Flygsida - The Falco and Regia Aeronautica in the Battle of Britain

Regards,

Bob C


----------



## Adaing1976 (Feb 18, 2010)

Goog afternoon to everybody,

I have some images for you:

a sequence about the destruction of one FW190 over Germany in 44' and an image about a Libarator
shooted down near Grado (Friuli ITALY) in 44' by Lt. Stabile flying with a *MC 205*.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 18, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Some good pics there guy.
> Neil, I wonder if the Garwood mentioned in the caption of the Spit with the Shermans passing by, is the same guy who ended up as ramp manager at Newcastle Airport (UK) in the early 1960's? He was ex-RCAF, having flown Spits (I believe) during WW2, then Sabres in the '50's. Great bloke, and very laid back - BoB Hall?


Sorry missed this ,When I go back to library I'll check the books out again and check, the book has a few pic of JEJ for Rochie


----------



## v2 (Feb 20, 2010)

...


----------



## imalko (Feb 20, 2010)

Source: Kagero Publication...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW, that looks pretty dam cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW!!!! Great stuff V2 and Imalko!!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks BR, you're quite right. I'm trying to recall the account from Tuck's book 'Fly for your life'(?) which I last read around 1968 ! I'm fairly sure it's as you describe, where he visited the crash site, but had not been involved, or possibly not even flying, that day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2010)

8)Great pics guys!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2010)

Imalko, great pic!!!!


----------



## BC1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Great shot of that KG.40 FW 200 Imalko - any details ?

I've seen a couple of pics with one that landed at base with a PAC round the wing, but this is new.

Nice work !

BC


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2010)

That FW 200 picture is just amazing! I have never seen that one before. The background is so clear it looks fake or that it was take at Oshkosh with black white film. Please tell me you have more just like that one. So much detail, I guess it puts the "don't highlight the panel lines" argument to rest! You can even see quite clearly where the factory codes or previous unit codes when painted over and the new ones applied. So much atmosphere in this picture I just can't stop staring at it...it...is...hypnotizing. 

Sadly, I heard the dog, "Little Adolf" was hit by a kubelwagon a few days after this picture was taken. 

On a lighter note, the story that I have heard that goes with the Betty picture is that at least part of the crew came out fighting. Firing at the ship from where this picture was taken until they were either gunned down or killed themselves. Can’t remember which… Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## imalko (Feb 23, 2010)

BC1 said:


> ...Imalko - any details ?
> I've seen a couple of pics with one that landed at base with a PAC round the wing, but this is new.



Nothing more then info already posted with the picture caption - the aircraft was flown by Captain Eduard Wright of 506th FS 404th FG.

Here's another interesting one from the same source (Kagero Publications):


----------



## imalko (Feb 23, 2010)

...and two more sets of pictures also from Kagero book:


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 23, 2010)

That sucks to replace the tail on the P-47 just to turn around and get it shot off again by a random artillery round.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2010)

I think thst ground crew would be ever so slightly upset!!


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2010)

...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> That sucks to replace the tail on the P-47 just to turn around and get it shot off again by a random artillery round.



You know the Germans were waiting for them to finish before they fired


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2010)

I see those Egyptian sand moths have been chewing on Hurricanes again......


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 22, 2010)

Donald W. Stoulil Crew
19 December 1943 - Pre-combat Formation Training mission: In 359th BS B-17G # 42-39769 Missmanooki. This B-17 was assigned to the Lt Billy Goolsby Crew, the officers of which were roommates of the Lt Stoulil crew. The Stoulil crew borrowed the B-17 for the formation practice flight. Missmanooki had flown on two combat missions with the Goolsby crew. After �four hours of dodging flak over Bedford and Northampton� Lt Stoulil landed the B-17 at Molesworth. During the landing roll the landing gear switch was accidentally activated causing the landing gear to retract. The B-17 was heavily damaged and was sent to the boneyard for salvage. The biggest problem was telling the Goolsby crew what they did to their B-17.









Note how the Ball turret looks, it is totally crushed.


----------



## BC1 (May 29, 2010)

Time I re-started this thread?

Try these:

Comments welcome!

BC


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2010)

8)


----------



## beaupower32 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## BC1 (May 31, 2010)

Sorry the other two pics were too BIG !

Will have to resize and re-send.

Again, comments welcomed.

BC


----------



## B-17engineer (May 31, 2010)

Last two are a B-26?


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2010)

Yep H, last two are the same B26. First one is a B17G (late model), unit unknown, and the second a B24 Liberator of RAF Coastal Command.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 31, 2010)

Thanks T!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2010)

Wow, that first shot is amazing.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jun 1, 2010)

Could that first b-17 pic be a victim of the sonderkommando elbe judging by the slices to the tail?


----------



## BC1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Spot-on.

100BG B-17G 43-38514 *"E-Z Going"*after being rammed by an Me 109 on the mission to Buchen on 7 April 1945, the day the _Sonderkommando Elbe_struck.

The aircraft returned to Thorpe Abbotts and landed safely despite the fearsome damage to the tail unit. The B-17 survived the war and was returned to the USA on 30 May 1945.

BC


----------



## Glider (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't have a photo of this Mosquito but have just read an account which speaks volumes.

On 13th September 1944 over Stendal in Germany a PR Mosquito Mk XVI was attacked at 29,000ft by an Me109 which damaged the aircraft such that the starboard engine was feathered. The 109 continued attacking until it flew off presumably due to a lack of ammunition. The crew prepared to abandon the aircraft, jettisoning the escape hatch during which they lost all their maps. They then decided to try for home as the aircraft was flying well on one engine although they were now at 20,000 ft. A second Me109 intercepted them and attacked. During the attack the 109 collided with the port wing of the Mosquito, which was taking evasive action and bits including the propeller were seen to fall off the 109 which was seen to spin down. With the Port wing holed and the starboard engine feathered they lost 10,000 ft before gaining control of the aircraft and made for the coast. Crossing the coast over Rotterdam they were then hit twice by AA fire before crash landing at Melsbroek in Belgium.

For this the crew Flt Lt Butt and Flt Sgt Richardson were awarded the DFC and the DFM plus of course what must have been a very rare kill in an unarmed aircraft.


----------



## RAF_Loke (Jun 9, 2010)

He-111P B3+LM from 4/II/KG 54

Three 4./KG 54 Heinkel He111P-1s took off from Aalborg in Denmark to bomb the railroad between Steinkjaer-Trondheim in Norway, could not find the target due to cloud overcast and lost their orientation. Wrong information on wind directions contributed to that they ended up over Sweden. Flying over Sweden the AA shot at them. Lümmel B3+LM managed to get through and had to make an emergency landing at Bornholm, due to fuel shortage. Crew unhurt.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2010)

Great pic RAF!!

Heres a few I found recently.....


----------



## Bernhart (Jun 9, 2010)

couple fellows in first pic look well fed. Are those french soldiers in the others?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2010)

If I remember the caption correctly, it was a Bf 110 downed in Switzerland.


----------



## RAF_Loke (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah agree looks like Swiss soldiers.
The last one of the Russian P-39 is awesome.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 9, 2010)

Luftwaffe Resource Center - A Warbirds Resource Group Site - Defeathered Eagles


----------



## RAF_Loke (Jun 10, 2010)

The 109 on the back is one which landed in Sweden.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2010)

RAF_Loke said:


> The 109 on the back is one which landed in Sweden.




I think "landed" is a generous term!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 10, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Great pic RAF!!
> 
> Heres a few I found recently.....



That P-39 is the one they found I think in 2004. There is another thread on it. Nice photos guys.


----------



## RAF_Loke (Jun 11, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think "landed" is a generous term!



It did land but tipped over


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## v2 (Jun 12, 2010)

IT WAS A FORTRESS COMING HOME - They Could Hear It Before They Could See it - By Allen Ostrom


----------



## BC1 (Jun 14, 2010)

drgondog,

There have been two pictures of flak-hit 355FG P-51s on the site, and I've only just realised they are different aircraft. Both have cannon-shell holes in the starboard side of the fuselage near the cockpit. One appears to have a shattered Malcolm hood type canopy as a result. Code letter next to the hit is 'F'.

Second picture shows pilot and crew chief with larger hole - if he was sat there, how in Hell did he escape death/serious injury ? I THINK this is the one you ref to as 15 Aug 1944, 1st Lt John Gilmore, 358FS, KIA two weeks later ?

Sorry to be a pain, but can you clarify the above so I can get the info right in my slide show, as I have pictures of both now included, plus "Sunny IV".

TIA,

BC


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you for the post and link V2. I have seen that photo countless times and never new the full story behind it. Much appreciated.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2010)

That still just amazes me!


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 15, 2010)

I just found this a bit more modern

Story about Battle Damaged A-10


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2010)

Check out this site!!

Canadian Military Fire Fighter Photo Gallery :: Aircraft Crash


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2010)

Some great ones there Chris. The bi-plane in the roof, though tragic, is begging for a caption though.....


----------



## Resi Soma Aji (Jun 25, 2010)

About those engines, they don't make em' like that anymore. Love old radials.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 28, 2010)

here's a hurri wreck in africa. must have been straffed or bombed...prop isnt bent. italian troops and german officer inspect the wreckage.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2010)

Does look like strafe or bomb damage. The area doesn't look much like an airfield though, must be near the edge in dispersal. 

Nice shot!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Could be a forced landing, where the pilot used the onboard incediary charge to destroy the aircraft. The seat of the fire appears to be in the right area for where the charge was carried. Great pic BTW.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2010)

,


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 28, 2010)

Poor bloody tail gunner!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, that cannot of be pleasant, possibly fatal.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 28, 2010)

wow, look at that damage. I imagine the gunner probably didnt make it, but if he did, I imagine he became a man of church.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2010)

I really don't think he made. He might have but I doubt it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 29, 2010)

Dang...that tail section looks like the barn at the OK Corral...

Wonder what did that, a Fw190A-8?

I seriously doubt the tailgunner could have survived that level of damage


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2010)

Caption read that it was 20mm from a nightfighter - that was all.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 29, 2010)

Njaco said:


> ,



Just wondering what plane it is? Stirling maybe?


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, it's a Stirling. Single fin with 2 tailwheels.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep, it's a Stirling, and I think it was actually a flak burst (certainly looks like a lot of splinter punctures), but I'm not sure. I've got a pic somewhere showing slightly more of the aircraft, plus a few details regarding the damage - if I can remember which book it's in!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2010)

Better find it Terry.....need confirmation of the facts....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I can confirm it's a Stirling! It was 'O - Orange', from 75 (NZ) Sqn, RAF, and was hit on a raid over Duisburg, on 26th April, 1943. The pic is from the Imperial War Museum, ref CE58.
The caption in my book only states 'Rear turret damage', and the above info. But, judging by the varied angles and sizes of the punctures, including those on the bulkhead inside the rear gunner's escape hatch, and the area of the spread, I'd say it was a flak burst.
I thought there was a little bit more of the rear of the aircraft visble in the photo in my book, but it's the same.


----------



## BC1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Gentlemen,
Happy new year to you all ! I have been away for too long.

Aircraft was Stirling III BF517 AA-O of 75(NZ) Sqn from Newmarket. Target Duisburg, date 26 April 1943. Attacked by Bf 110 night-fighter, cannon fire destroyed rear turret. RG Sgt Brian Rogers, aged 22 from Leyton was killed. WOp and MUG both wounded in the attack. Pilot F/O Peter Buck DFC crash-landed at base on return. Stirling was repaired and flew with 1657 HCU; SoC on 19 July 1945.

Please keep the BD pictures coming !

Regs,

BC


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2011)

Great info BC. Just one anomaly - by this date, 75 Sqn codes I think had changed from 'AA' to 'JN', at least after October 1942, although I don't have a specific date of the change.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 2, 2011)

If it was a Bf110, I'm wondering then, if it was a Bf110G with a combination of MG151/20 and Mk108 30mm, because the variety of damage looks like it was hit with everything but the kitchen sink.

Also, the Mk108 Minengeschoss rounds would have resulted in the large jagged holes (appearing like flak damage)...


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 2, 2011)

,


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2011)

Agree there Chris. If the shells impacted and exploded under the skin, then that would account for the varied angles of the punctures, appearing as what I thought might be splinter holes, some of which might even be from 'chunks' of the Stirlings' structure disintegrating and blowing outwards.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2011)

comiso90 said:


> ,



And they wanted to get rid of this plane? They should build more of them!


----------



## BC1 (Jan 9, 2011)

A couple more to keep things rolling !

HNY !

BC


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2011)

I know that B-52 isn't from WWII, but dang if that doesn't look like a B-17 dragging it's carcass back to England...


----------



## Glider (Jan 9, 2011)

You can only wonnder at the skill involved in landing a plane in that condition. Just lining up for the runway must be a nightmare. You can see the aircraft is fully loaded with some sort of RPV under the wing which wouldn't have helped. 

Anyone any idea as to what happened, the only thing I can think of is a mid air.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2011)

Glider said:


> ...Anyone any idea as to what happened, the only thing I can think of is a mid air.


You think it's possible that a SAM scored a near miss?

That vert stab looks a little jagged like something tore it up from above/behind...


----------



## Glider (Jan 9, 2011)

Certainly could be. I was looking at the lack of any other damage. Also the paint job didn't strike me as being a front line scheme. I haven't seen such a large light stripe down the middle before.

I must stress that I am only guessing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2011)

Could be a collision but it doesn't look like it. Still an impressive feat of pilot skill to get that one down.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2011)

Did a little digging, and found out the story behind that particular B-52:



> January 10, 1964, started out as a typical day for the flight test group at Boeing's Wichita plant. Pilot Chuck Fisher took off in a B-52H with a three-man Boeing crew, flying a low-level profile to obtain structural data.
> 
> Over Colorado, cruising 500 feet above the mountainous terrain, the B-52 encountered some turbulence. Fisher climbed to 14,300 feet looking for smoother air. At this point the typical day ended. The bomber flew into clear-air turbulence. It felt as if the plane had been placed in a giant high-speed elevator, shoved up and down, and hit by a heavy blow on its right side.
> 
> ...



I also read that the pilot lowered the gear while inflight to help stabilize the craft...here's another view:


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2011)

Holy [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 9, 2011)

I did not see these in the previous pages but I do apologize if they are duplicates. From Warren Bodie's book "The Lockheed P-38 Lightning", published by Widewing.

WJP


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 10, 2011)

That looks like some kind of stand-off jet powered missile under the wing of that B-52


----------



## LA2019 (Jan 10, 2011)

My great uncle Pete was a side gunner in a B-24. I believe he flew out of North Africa and Italy. Here are a couple pictures of him and his aircraft with some flak damage. Close call.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2011)

Lucky crew on that B-24...from the looks of it, the shell didn't detonate, but passed straight through it...had the flak shell burst, the damage would have been real ugly considering where it entered...


----------



## BC1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Gentlemen,

My apologies for straying OT - in my excitement I clean forgot this is WW 2 Aircraft.net !

However, they are still amazing pictures of stricken aircraft, are they not ?

The jury are still out regarding the pic of the P-38 with the Halifax III fin wedged in the wing. Nobody has yet managed to ID the latter, which must have been seriously damaged irrespective of where the MAC took place, and therefore recorded in RAF documents at the time.

There are also pictures of an Italy-based B-24 which DID have an 88mm shell explode in the upper fuselage, blowing off much of the upper fuselage skinning and killing one (or two, reports differ) of the crew.

Many thanks for sharing the last two.

Regs,

BC


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2011)

Quite a story. Thanks for sharing.

Nice shots everyone.


----------



## BC1 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is the B-24 I mentioned earlier:

BC


----------



## imalko (Jan 17, 2011)

Haven't posted to this thread for a while, so here's one picture...

Rotnik Peter Chebeň inspecting damage to his Il-2 which was hit by a flak during a combat sortie. Despite heavy damage on the wing pilot managed safely to return to base. Picture taken at airfield Poremba in April 1945.

Source: "Slovenske letectvo 1939-1945" Volume 3


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2011)

That some impressive damage Igor, bet that would of been a real handful to fly.


----------



## toadrobot (Jan 17, 2011)

Junkers88A1 said:


> my pleasure..does small battledamege count ? i think thisone is kinda cute..its from a Ju 88 wingtip.. nice little patch in the tip..hehe probably small arms fire..i use it as s shelf in my workroom



CUTE?? How cool is it that you have a Ju88 wingtip as a shelf??? lol The only thing better would be to have tablelegs made of .50 cals


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an ashtray my grandfather made out of 50 cal rounds and the center hammered from brass. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2011)

toadrobot said:


> CUTE?? How cool is it that you have a Ju88 wingtip as a shelf??? lol The only thing better would be to have tablelegs made of .50 cals


.50 cal casings are pretty dang small to be making table legs with, but my Grandmother has two living room lamps made from WWII Naval artillery brass...


----------



## toadrobot (Jan 18, 2011)

gepp said:


> yes its the gunner i wasnt sure if it was ok to post.



Wow. there have been some pretty crazy pics, but that one takes the cake.. Does anyone know who survived? i guess Ill have to read on


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 18, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I have an ashtray my grandfather made out of 50 cal rounds and the center hammered from brass. I will see if I can find it.



i used to have 50 cal salt and pepper shakers my dad brought back. lost to poor dumb young youth (mine!!!)


----------



## PatCartier (Jan 27, 2011)

A6M





...crash test unsuccessfull


----------



## BC1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's another good one:

BC


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2011)

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2011)

Is it me, or do those markings (insignia assignment) on the fuselage look hand drawn on the photo you just posted? Aside from that, that's a horrible moment caught in time 

Here's another, an 8th AF B-17 victim of a bomb striking the wing from above...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree. and it was originally backwards when I found it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow! I have this on a postcard, maybe I can check and see if the markings are the same.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2011)

This is a Photo Post Card on Kodak paper that I picked-up somewhere on my travels. The caption on the back reads (I think - It's hand written):

"Not enough parts to get home B-17G Moiseberg(?), Fall 1944"


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2011)

Dang...it's the same B-17, so I wonder if someone (who may have been there) penned the star letters on in an attempt to ID that bomber?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2011)

That picture's reversed. Star and bar on the wrong side. The P in the triangle on the wing indicates 384th Bomb Group.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 4, 2011)

If it's a Print, it could have been printed negative wrong side up is all. Amazing picture.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 4, 2011)

.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 5, 2011)

The poor tail Gunner.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2011)

The B-17 I posted I switched to the other way because the letters were wrong. That was me. But somebody apparently has been messing with the print. Looks like Capt V has the correct pic.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah they are the same but reversed and tapered with for some reason. Can't see why you would feel the need to do that, my guess would be someone was trying to 'claim copyright' over it.

Still horrific shots, got to feel for the crews of those bombers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 5, 2011)

Similar to the B-17. Not sure if posted but, the whole crew was killed except Charles E. Culp Jr who escaped through the bombay and deployed his chute at 2000 FT


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 5, 2011)

> "...this photo has been taken the 21st of January 1945 at Alesani. This B-25J was the "8P" 43-27657 with pilot, 2nd Lt. W.B. Pelton. After the bombing of San Michele, the flak started to fire but nobody was hit. Changing the heading to join Corsica, a strong blast of wind unbalanced the "8U" 43-4064 with pilot, 1st Lt. W.Y. Simpson. The 8U collided with the 8P tail and killed the tail gunner S/Sgt. Aubrey B. Porter. The 8U came down in a spin and crashed with all the crew members (KIA). The 8P landed safely at Alesani with such tail. 8U crew: Pilot, 1st Lt. William Y. Simpson/ Copilot, 2nd Lt. Frederick C. Greenig/ S/Sgt. James C. Rice/ Sgt. Doyle G. Shipley/ Sgt. Robert J. Jackson/ Cpl. Fred B. Hicks. 8P crew: Pilot, 2nd Lt. W.B. Pelton/ Cap., F/O H.K. Shackelford/ S/Sgt. A.J.Bertagna/ S/Sgt. R.C. Garner/ Cpl. H. Lisby and S/Sgt. A.B. Porter (MIA). (The crew lists give only the pilot positions nothing about the gunners) I have only the names. Unfortunately for 1st Lt. Pelton, the 16th of March 1945, his B-25 "8H" ditched at 4 miles after the take-off, the two engines stopped at the same time, the plane blown up in touching the water. Only the body of the radio-gunner was found and buried at the cemetery of Bastia- S/Sgt. Lawrence W. Kahl."



The 489th Bombardment Squadron in Corsica


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2011)

Amazing shots of some horrific incidents.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2011)

That B-24 photo (post #461) has always disturbed me for some reason...I remember reading an article about it and there was an enlarged view of the ball turret that went with the article. At the time that photo was taken, the majority of the crew that wasn't killed/injured outright, were still at thier stations (pilot/copilot, navigator, tailgunner, etc).

Aparently, the gunner is still inside that ball...


----------



## Glider (Feb 6, 2011)

By the simple design of the aircraft that must have happened a lot. Its also true that a number of crewmen would have died helping get the gunner out of the turret taking time that they didn't have. Seconds count in those situations


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 7, 2011)

Njaco said:


> The B-17 I posted I switched to the other way because the letters were wrong. That was me. But somebody apparently has been messing with the print. Looks like Capt V has the correct pic.



yeah but yours is light enough that it almost looks like you are able to see the waist gunner.

the G forces in situations like that were tremendous. i have read account after account where pilots or crew were pinned to the sides or ceiling of the planes and had to fight with all their strength to get to an entrance.


----------



## BC1 (Feb 15, 2011)

T-Bolts again !

BC


----------



## johnbr (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Trebor (Feb 15, 2011)

ahhhh, Boeing continues to amaze me with their tank-like aircraft <3


----------



## johnbr (Feb 15, 2011)

One more.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2011)

That B-26 shot is amazing, johnbr.

MM


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2011)

Harrowing shots, but remarkable the damage they where able to get home with.


----------



## Wotan (Feb 16, 2011)

The 250-lb bomb wedged in the Wellington's tailplane RAF Stories of WWII: John Robertson

And another story:
http://members.northrock.bm/~ehetzel/poole.html


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2011)

That B-26 photo is both a remarkable shot and a chilling sight at the same time...


----------



## Glider (Feb 17, 2011)

The Halifax could take some damage. The second one has shades of the B17 without a nose.


----------



## BC1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Some excellent NEW pictures for the collection there !

The Wimpy hit by the 250 lb UXB was a completely new incident to me.

The first Halifax I believe to be Halifax B.II Series I JD146 'B' of 10 Sqn which was repeatedly attacked by a Ju 88 night-fighter on 2 August 1943 during night ops to Hamburg. Pilot F/O J Jenkins and crew got home safely. The Halifax gunners claimed to have dispatched the Ju 88 in flames.

The Halifax minus nose was Halifax B.III MZ465 'Y' of 51 Sqn which collided in mid-air with a 347 (FF) Sqn Halifax over France whilst returning from Saarbrucken on 13 January 1945. The FF Halifax, which was struck from behind, went down and three of the crew were killed. The 51 Sqn aircraft, minus 9 ft of the nose, and with the Navigator and Air Bomber both lost with the nose section and killed, was flown back in trying conditions and pilot F/O A L Wilson managed to land safely, despite the fearsome damage. One report says this bomber landed at "an airfield near Brussels" but the location was actually Ford, in Sussex.

Wonderful pictures guys, thanks for posting.

BC


----------



## johnbr (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 27, 2011)

A couple of the crew of that B26 with the engine shot off, managed to get out and survive the war.


----------



## JG 26 (Feb 28, 2011)

All of this is simply amazing. Thank you all.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2011)

Remarkable pictures. Amazing to hear that some of the crew got out of that B-25.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2011)

Some amazing shots.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2011)

A few... not sure if they were posted 

*Picture 1:* Flak damage in the wing of a B-17 after returning from a mission to Ludwigshaven,Germany
L to R
Pilot ,1st Lt. Roy J. Murphy
Co-pilot ,2nd Lt. Norman M. Tesch
Navigator, 1st Lt. John S. McComb
Bombadier, 1st Lt. Donald L. McKenna

*Picture 2:* Lt. Ellis Wallenberg, a 73rd Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group, 7th Air Force P-47 pilot, examines the prop of his plane after returning to Ryuku Retto. A 20mm cannon shell from a Japanese fighter pierced the prop blade but didn't damage anything else.Wallenberg was KIA Ryukyus, 15 July 1945.

*Picture 3:* Martin B-26G-1-MA Marauder,s/n 43-34165
573rd BS, 391st BG, 9th AF.
Hit twice by AAA over the target on the December 2,1944 mission to Saarlauten,Germany causing the pilot to belly-land back at the base in France. Three were wounded, including the pilot, and one man was killed.

2ndLt. Edmund B. Dunn - pilot (wounded)
2ndLt. Edwin H. Armstrong - copilot
S/Sgt. Oliver W. Hartwell - bombardier
S/Sgt. Jesse M. Elerbee - flight engineer/gunner (KIA)
S/Sgt. James B. Sims - radio operator/gunner (wounded)
Sgt. John J. Wagner - armorer/gunner (wounded)

S/Sgt. Elerbee was a substitute flight engineer, replacing Sgt. Clarence B. Altic,Jr.

*Picture 4:* "This Is It" a B-17G-30-BO Flying Fortress s/n 42-31779 of the
524th BS, 379th BG, 8th AF

*Picture 5*: Battle damaged B-24 Liberator of the 376th Bomb Group, 15th Air Force.June 8,1944 over Toulon,France.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 23, 2011)

Harrison, did you get a scanner?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2011)

I've had one for a while just never knew how to use it..

these are from the website ww2incolor


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2011)

good ones Harrison.


----------



## Park (Jun 25, 2011)

Was the B-24 able to make it down safely ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2011)

Wellington took a beating


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2011)

Impressive job of getting her down in one piece...well, the piece that was left, at least!

Nice find, H!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2011)

Image landing with that section ablaze? whoaaah!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## FinishForty (Jun 29, 2011)

Here are three photos from my new book (more photos on the book's Facebook page)









All are from the 11th Bomb Group. The first is Daisy Mae down on the beach at Midway after a harrowing raid against Wake Island. Landed with no brakes- you can see hydraulic fluid blown back on the fuselage. They drained a total of 13 gallons of gas from the tanks after this crash landing, during which they luckily missed mines laid in the beach. Two men were killed and were buried at sea off Midway. You can see the open tail gun position on this plane, typical in the Pacific. I like the motorcycle with the utility sidecar visible in the picture. The second photo is Thumper, crashed on take-off from Kualoa overloaded for a photo-recon mission. #2 propeller slashed through the cockpit before cartwheeling over the plane and broke the pilot's wrist. You can see the pilot's seat through the gash in the side of the plane. The third shows Lt. Bob Strong's B-24 on Saipan after a low-altitude mine-laying mission against Chichi Jima. Passed under another B-24 as a mine was released, and it smashed into the fuselage and pinned the elevator cables. Waist gunners pried the mine out with their gun barrels as the plane was going down, finally freeing the control cables before they hit the water. When I interviewed former Squadron Commander Jesse Stay for my book, he said he stood under the plane's tail after it landed and could move it up and down and side to side with one hand. No fatalities in either of these last two incidents, but the pilot of Thumper, who could have gone home with his injury but insisted on staying with his crew, went down with another plane in late '43.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## muggs (Jul 1, 2011)

Unfortunately the pics are not that clear, but it's not something you see everyday, location is Romania 1941, pics taken by a unit which salvaged wrecks


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty cool.


----------



## BC1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just had a major input of "At War" books with a number of interesting BD pictures.

No.3 is a first: Jap a/c which survived a ramming attack on a B-29 (some of the B-29 wreckage was reportedly displayed alongside it) 

Comments welcomed.

BC


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2012)

The last shot looks like a Tony. Interesting shots.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 13, 2012)

That last pic is hard to fathom being a "ramming" attack. Looks more like a controlled landing and the plane spun at the end bending one prop blade slightly in reverse.

Armchair crash investigation expert conclusion - Matt308


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2012)

I go with Matt. Looks like a belly landing. I believe I have see a picture of the other side of that 2-D B-29 in the background.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd go along with the "belly in" theory if it weren't for the spinner being compressed the way it is.

It's a shame we don't have a better photo of it.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 15, 2012)

debris damage then, definitely not a ramming.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2012)

Certainly doesn't look like a ramming. Interesting shots all the same.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe the ramming caused the belly-landing? Could there be damage we don't see?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a better picture of the exhibition in a park in Japan during the war. It shows it from the other side and pretty much the whole airframe. It's in the Time-Life book "Bombers Over Japan" in their WWII series. I will post a scan or more likely a picture of said when I can, though it will be difficult as it is large and over two pages. Anybody else have this book? Just curious.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 15, 2012)

I have several of the Time-Life books but missing that one. The WWII series or the History of Flight?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2012)

WWII series... But forget that now, because I found it (in of all places Wikipedia):







With the following caption:

"First Lieutenant Toru Shinomiya was selected to lead the Hagakure-Tai. On 3 December 1944 Shinomiya, along with Sergeant Masao Itagaki and Sergeant Matsumi Nakano, intercepted a B-29 raid; Shinomaya rammed one B-29, but was able to land his damaged Ki-61, which had lost most of the port outer wing, back at base. After attacking another B-29 Itagaki had to parachute from his damaged fighter, while Nakano rammed and damaged Long Distance of the 498th BG and crash-landed his stripped-down Ki-61 in a field. Shinomaya's damaged Ki-61 was later displayed inside Tokyo's Matsuya department store while Nakano's Ki-61 was displayed outside, alongside of a life-size cut-away drawing of the forward fuselage of a B-29.[28][N 5] "

Maybe I will post the caption from the Time-Life book if I don't feel lazy...

Anyway, funny how the mind works isn't it? I read that book maybe 20 years ago and I remembered THAT specific picture. And it took me 10 years to memorize my social security number!

NOTE: Maybe Shinpachi can translate the Japanese text on the photo


----------



## Njaco (Aug 15, 2012)

Cool! "Land" probably isn't the right word.  And the backing of that cardboard B-29 can be seen in the first pic that was posted!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2012)

Njaco said:


> ...And the backing of that cardboard B-29 can be seen in the first pic that was posted!


So that's what the heck all that was...I was thinking it was some sort of hanger structure or something...lol


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2012)

The caption for the same picture in the Time-Life book is as follows:

"Curious Japanese crowd Tokyo's Hibiya Park to peer at a full-scale model of a B-29 along with the Kawasaki Swallow that brought down the original aircraft on December 3, 1944. The fighter pilot managed to crash-land his damaged plane in a rice paddy. The B-29 was demolished, but the Japanese made a reasonably accurate guess at the arrangement of crew stations in its nose. Beneath the painted cutaway are remnants of the bomber: tires, machine-gun parts and, at far right, a fuel tank"


----------



## stug3 (Jan 28, 2013)

A German propaganda image of Stanford Tuck's Spitfire shot down by anti-aircraft fire over northern France on 28th January 1942.


----------



## Gastounet (Jan 29, 2013)

Soviet Mig 3 I've found on the net.







I think that the crashed one is a colorised photo


----------



## Gastounet (Jan 29, 2013)

A Frenche Morane 406


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2013)

found this 110 on the net....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2013)

Damn


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2013)

Taken quite a beating! Nice shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2013)

The pic of Tuck's Spitfire is just crying out for a caption:-
Luftwaffe Officer, bending over map "Nein, Herr Tuck, you are in der wrong field, hein? You should be ...let me show you ...here!"


----------



## kettbo (Jan 30, 2013)

398th BG B-17G with the nose blown off shown here many times. Picture by then SGT Hreachmack, unit photographer. His son is a pal of mine.
Pic always credited USAAF, but now ya know who took the picture!

398BG in flight, SGT Hreachmack was a waist gunner in addn to being the unit photographer






wartime official pics did not list the photographer but as the unit shutter bug, SGT Hreachmack has got to be the one who took the well-known shot






and here he is






He left the Air Force after the war, was called back for Korea called back another time too. Retired as a Major.


----------



## stona (Jan 31, 2013)

Some of these look serious.





















You think your car drops a bit of oil!











Steve


----------



## Glider (Jan 31, 2013)

That 110 looks like a rop strike but Ihave no idea how it could have happened and then made it down in one piece


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks kettbo for the info and the pics!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice posts I must say.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2013)

some real interesting damage!


----------



## stona (Feb 1, 2013)

A few more changes of undies required.

















And this one lost a propeller.






Finally a completely spurious shot of an aircraft with no damage but featuring the then Princess Elizabeth meeting some "colonials" over here doing their bit,which was a damned good job!






I coudn't put it in a women and aircraft thread as I thought I might get carted of to the tower.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's another oil leak,caused by flak.






How did he see to land it?

I'm not sure how this ended,but with one engine already stopped,propeller feathered,and another smoking badly it doesn't look good.






Cheers

Steve


----------



## Glider (Feb 1, 2013)

This is the right place for this film

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlaNdHreAQU_

And another

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TealLv1W1hE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQSy4cRd4gk_


----------



## Glider (Feb 1, 2013)

An aside. I was looking at this video and what caught my eye was at 5.12. Its the inside view of a waist gun on an RAF B24. I have seen stills in the past but it looks like the waist gun is a twin mount and the sight is mounted next to the gun. This is very different to the 'normal' single gun with the gunner standing behind the gun.
This is the first video that I have seen with this mount. Does anyone have any more info about it?. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyeltf58BaU_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2013)

Outstanding video ....


----------



## johnbr (Feb 2, 2013)

+1


----------



## 4trade (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is couple pictures of one Finnish Junkers Ju 88 with heavy anti aircraft fire damage at tail.


----------



## johnbr (Apr 6, 2013)

In the one photo you see one of them about to bail out.


----------



## johnbr (Apr 6, 2013)

Lt Ellis Uollenberg

Lieutenant Ellis Uollenberg from 73-318 Squadron 1st fighter Group 7-th air army of the United States examines the prop blade his P-47d Thunderbolt after a hole is made by a 20-mm shell from a Japanese fighter.
Ellis Uollenberg killed in action July 15, 1945.
Good luck and then bad luck.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## johnbr (Apr 8, 2013)

Martin B-26B September 1943


Martin B-26B-1-MA (S/N 41-17747), with flak damage to the No. 1 engine nacelle, left wing and wheel well, in September 1943. Note the missing landing gear doors. (U.S. Air Force photo) The Martin B-26 Marauder was a World War II twin-engine medium bomber built by the Glenn L. Martin Company. First used in the Pacific Theater in early 1942, it was also used in the Mediterranean Theater and in Western Europe.

After entering service with the U.S. Army, the aircraft received the reputation of a "Widowmaker" due to the early models' high rate of accidents during takeoff and landings. The Marauder had to be flown by exact airspeeds, particularly on final approach and when one engine was out. The 150 mph (241 km/h) speed on short final was intimidating to pilots who were used to much slower speeds, and whenever they slowed down below what the manual stated, the aircraft would stall and crash.[3]

The B-26 became a safer aircraft once crews were re-trained and after aerodynamics modifications (increase of wing span and incidence, to give better take off performance, and a larger fin and rudder).[4] After aerodynamic and design changes, the aircraft distinguished itself as "the chief bombardment weapon on the Western Front" according to a United States Army Air Forces dispatch from 1946.[citation needed] The Marauder ended World War II with the lowest loss rate of any USAAF bomber.[5]

A total of 5,288 were produced between February 1941 and March 1945; 522 of these were flown by the Royal Air Force and the South African Air Force. By the time the United States Air Force was created as an independent service separate from the Army in 1947, all Martin B-26s had been retired from US service. The Douglas A-26 Invader then assumed the B-26 designation.


----------



## BC1 (Dec 23, 2014)

"Rose of York" (306BG Thurleigh) went down in the N Sea coming back from Berlin, 3 Feb 1945. All the crew plus a BBC radio correspondent were lost without trace. There is a beautiful "coloured in" pic of this in "Mighty Eighth in Colour" by the late RAF.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2014)

The 'coloured in' photo mentioned is from a 'Kodachrome' original colour transparency, and shows the then Princess Elisabeth, now HM The Queen, at the naming ceremony.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2014)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Elmas (Dec 26, 2014)

From:
Luigi Gorrini, un piacentino asso dei cieli - Gruppo Ricercatori Aerei Caduti Piacenza


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2014)

Cool posts Elmas!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2014)

Interesting shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stug3 (Dec 30, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh boy...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2014)

plenty of damage there...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2014)

Dam


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 31, 2014)

stug3 said:


>


If I remember correctly, this damage is the result of a mid-air collision with another bomber while in the bomber stream. They turned for home and then got jumped by enemy aircraft.

I don't recall hearing whatever happened to the tail gunner. If he was in the turret at the time of the collision, then it wouldn't have been good, as the turret was torn from it's ring...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2015)

only hope he was elsewhere...but I doubt it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Jan 2, 2015)

Halifax HR837, F 'Freddie' with 158 Squadron undertook its eleventh mission to Cologne on the night of 28/29 June 1943. It was hit by a bomb dropped from an aircraft above which passed right through the fuselage. Freddie made it home and was sent for repair. It was subsequently allocated to 1656 Heavy Conversion Unit where it served until it was finally struck of charge on 11th January 1945.






The mid upper gunner, who would certainly have been in the turret at the time, was a VERY lucky man.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## stug3 (Jan 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Douglas A-26 Invader after an emergency landing from the 386-first American bombardment group on a British airfield near Danmow 26th August 1944. Hell of a nose job

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 9, 2015)

Dunno the story behind this one, but a Fokker T.V not looking in the best of health...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2015)

Great shot!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2015)

WOW!


----------



## stug3 (Jan 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2015)

Excellent finds folks! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)

A Vicers Wellington of the Polish 300 Bomber Squadron after an air raid at Bremenin in September 1942.







A damaged Hawker Hurricane but not by the dog there. But who knows ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Jan 11, 2015)

I dunno, that dog looks a bit guilty and those English Bull Terriers can be quite destructive. He might have done the Wellington as well 

My maternal grand father had one which I remember when I was quite young. I think the best description of him (the dog not grandad) would be that he was a 'character'. He particularly enjoyed excavating large and utterly pointless holes in the garden.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 11, 2015)

Wurger said:


> A damaged Hawker Hurricane but not by the dog there. But who knows ...
> 
> View attachment 281807


That pilot is sporting a mustache that rivals Terry's


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)

stona said:


> ......He might have done the Wellington as well  ....
> 
> Steve



I don't think Nazi Germans were tossing up dogs so high.


----------



## stona (Jan 11, 2015)

Wurger said:


> I don't think Nazi Germans were tossing up dogs so high.



They infiltrated them onto British airfields by parachute using typically British breeds, like the English Bull Terrier. Once they'd buried their parachutes the highly trained dogs would set about any nearby aircraft 

These dogs were often adopted by RAF personnel, even though they only responded to commands in German!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2015)

I loaned my moustache to that pilot, and he bl**dy well trimmed it !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)

Although Lt. Jack Taylor's mustache isn't like the Terry's one , the damages of the A-36 of the 414th RCAF Squadron, don't seem to be the battle harms. However a such cable can cause quite serious damages to all aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2015)

And the drag from it must have been quite something too !


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 11, 2015)

i remember reading a story of a pilot who hit wires while straffing and flew back home trailling 20+ foot of wire....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2015)

The dog looks jealous.  Excellent finds folks! Keep'em coming!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

"Bet's Bet" Ford B-24H-15-FO Liberator s/n 42-52377 759th BS, 459th BG, 15th AF

MACR 4758. Damage shown was recieved on the April 25,1944 mission to bomb the Fiat aircraft factory at Turin,Italy. A Liberator from another flight was flying eratically and flew into the tail of the plane, it's propellors chewing the tail turret off and most likely killing the gunner (S/Sgt. Michael P. Maloney) instantly. The pilot (1st Lt. Donald Stevenson) managed to land safely at Corsica with no other injuries to his crew. The collision caused the other aircraft to spin out of control and crash. It is believed the crew was suffering from oxygen deprivation, causing the eratic flying.

The other aircraft:

"The Boardwalk Flyer" Ford B-24H-10-FO Liberator s/n 42-52195 759th BS, 459th BG, 15th AF
2nd Lt. Robert D. Rody - Pilot (Evaded)
2nd Lt. Glen S. Eby - CoPilot (KIA)
2nd Lt. Thomas E. Record - Navigator (KIA)
1st Lt. Louis Zaris - Bombardier (POW)
T/Sgt. Dana F. Igo - Engineer/Top Turret Gunner (KIA)
S/Sgt. Charles L. Austin - Radio Operator (KIA)
S/Sgt. Wallace R. Simpkin - Right Waist Gunner (KIA)
S/Sgt. Mathew J. Horsch - Left Waist Gunner (POW)
Sgt. Earl R. Welch - Ball Turret Gunner (Evaded)
T/Sgt. Joseph J. Degnan - Tail Gunner (KIA)

MACR 4632

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)

And here a very serious damaged B-26 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 13, 2015)

That is a classic picture I remember seeing as a kid. Interesting that it appears to show the cockpit crew trying to counteract the damage with opposite aileron. Hopeless.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 13, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> That is a classic picture I remember seeing as a kid. Interesting that it appears to show the cockpit crew trying to counteract the damage with opposite aileron. Hopeless.


The Pilot was probably trying to buy some precious seconds to allow the crew to get out before she started spinning...and the B-26 was a tough bird to handle even when it was in 100% condition


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2015)

That's some damage ! I'm guessing due to collision, rather than flak or fighters.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 13, 2015)

I agree..you can see the damage on the port wingtip is torn backwards, same with the end of the horizontal stabilizer.

It almost appears this this B-26 "pushed" past something, perhaps another stricken bomber falling out of formation?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2015)

Consolidated B-24JSH-1-FO # 42-50684 "The A G Fish Shoppe" of the 458th BG 755th BS 8th AF.
During a bombing mission over Berlin March 18, 1945, just after dumping his load of bombs from 19,000 ft, he suffered severe blows Flak: One in the GMP 3, and two in the bomb bay, fortunately emptied recently. On the engine 3, the tank, oil lines and hydraulic destroyed. The engine "greenhouse" shortly after, but without hydraulics, it is impossible to feather the propeller. In the bomb bay, hydraulic and electrical systems are destroyed.
The propeller 3, windmilling more quickly due to the breakage of the gear causes vibrations increasingly intolerable until it separates from the engine, the body indenting along a length about 3 meters. Miraculously, it avoids the cockpit and no one is seriously hurt in the front part of the plane. The good news is that the vibrations stopped. The bad news is that the motor 4 is showing signs of weakness, fails later on the way back, and that the fuel runs out too quickly due to leaks. Without hydraulics, then begin manual manoeuvres required to deploy the landing gear. Given the situation, it was decided to land just after passing the Allied lines and it is in Belgium on a small ground, the landing is performed. Just before the engine dropped 1 turn ... The plane almost poses "glider" no flaps without brakes, a short, muddy track, beyond the end of runway and stopped in a field equally muddy ... The amount of remaining fuel on board is 50 USG. The crew was recovered and returned to England four days later.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2015)

He'll of a flying job!


----------



## stug3 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2015)

A Bf110 slowly slips beneath the waves...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thats one of a series of pictures. This one is ditsching just before the coast of France


----------



## stug3 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2015)

Crewmen inspect battle damage on a Bf110. Note the damage to the port wing (between fuselage and engine nacelle) and it looks at though the starboard engine took damage due to the excessive oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2015)

The damaged Spitfire Mk.IIb P8342 UZ-N of the 306th Polish Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

yep, good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Glider (Jan 31, 2015)

How the heck he landed that I have no idea.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2015)

I have not seen that one before.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2015)

Damn.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 1, 2015)

To me this is a testament not only to the pilot, but also the Wright R-2600-20.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 2, 2015)

Lt. King did a heck of a job keeping it airborn. Sadly, after he was hit by AA over Chichi Jima, he ordered his crew to bail out before he could recover control...they bailed out but he had regained control of the Avenger in the interim. They were never found.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

That was the result of a mid-air and, I think, a testament to the once great Grumman Iron-Works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 2, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> That was the result of a mid-air and, I think


More details here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/tbm-avenger-damage-17489.html#post472170, but you're right, the other Avenger was hit by flak and collided with Lt. King's a/c...I mixed the two up

And completely agree about Grumman making tough aircraft!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 2, 2015)

Amazing how he kept it under any sort of control at all and Grumman did really build them strong

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

There you go...now was that so hard?


----------



## rochie (Feb 2, 2015)

No not at all my friend !

You know I was kidding with the crack about the Hellcat pic right ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2015)

Those grummans...they just keep on flying...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

rochie said:


> No not at all my friend !
> 
> You know I was kidding with the crack about the Hellcat pic right ?



Of course my friend! I just saw your comment and went with it brother. Like when I crack on that ugly British jet made by a company whose name suggests they would be better suited to making washers and dryers a la General Electric. You have to take like 93.7 % of what I say and assume it's either a joke or a lie.


----------



## rochie (Feb 2, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Of course my friend! I just saw your comment and went with it brother. Like when I crack on that ugly British jet made by a company whose name suggests they would be better suited to making washers and dryers a la General Electric. You have to take like 93.7 % of what I say and assume it's either a joke or a lie.


Yeah me too, though I knew you were a secret English Electric "proper" lightning lover !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

Ha!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2015)

And they _did_ make fridges, too - although they didn't go supersonic !


----------



## rochie (Feb 2, 2015)

Airframes said:


> And they _did_ make fridges, too - although they didn't go supersonic !


no but your beer cooled down really, really fast though !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2015)

That's true ! And you could wear a badge stating "I'm am EE owner" !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

I thought you guys didn't drink cold beer?


----------



## imalko (Feb 2, 2015)

Finnish Junkers Ju-88 bomber...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2015)

Big moths in Finland ............


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

Haha...


----------



## rochie (Feb 3, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> I thought you guys didn't drink cold beer?



Oh yes we entered the 20th century just after 2007 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2015)

Would love to visit


----------



## stug3 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's a much maligned (at least recently on this forum) Hurricane, damaged in a collision with a Bf 109 whilst supporting the landings at Dieppe on *19th August 1942*. Still at the sharp end!






Flt.Sgt. W Merryweather of 174 Squadron managed to fly back to his base at Manston. Sadly he would not survive the war.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2015)

great pictures !

Steve, i can see where RAF types get their fragile reputation from now !


----------



## rogerwilko (Feb 4, 2015)

So unfair he didn't make it through the war after bringing that back.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2015)

Looking at all these pictures, it struck me that I have never seen a picture of a Me 262 wounded in combat. May well be because it was late in the war and who really has the time, but I wonder if it could take it? What about the Ar 234? Being a first generation jet, did that make it less survivable?


----------



## stug3 (Feb 4, 2015)

I think the biggest danger to the German jets were their own engines.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2015)

There's plenty of accounts of Me262s getting shot up in combat and making it back, however it seems that there are very few photos of any of these for some reason.

On the other hand, aside from the fact that the engine(s) would literally detonate when hit by MG (or cannon) rounds, the two fuel tanks were directly fore and aft of the cockpit and poorly protected. Hits to either tank meant serious trouble.

Also, when a 262 was damaged and had to limp home, it also had to run the gauntlet of the airfield vultures, waiting to pick off incoming and outgoing jets. Being damaged meant it's chances of making it down in one piece were almost next to zero...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow, that Hurricane shot is amazing....


----------



## stona (Feb 5, 2015)

stona said:


> Flt.Sgt. W Merryweather of 174 Squadron managed to fly back to his base at Manston. Sadly he would not survive the war.



My source for this (Bowyer Van Ishoven) is incorrect as Merryweather was killed in a mid air collision (the other aircraft piloted by Flt.Lt Clifford Hunt, also killed) practicing strafing attacks over the Goodwin sands on 5th June 1942.

I don't know (yet) who flew the 'Hurribomber' back from Dieppe with virtually no fin.

*Edit: The man who flew the Hurricane back to Ford (not Manston) was Sgt J. E. Meredith. His nickname was 'Merrie' according to his son, which might have added to the confusion. On the same day he claimed an He 111, presumably before the collision.*

Cheers

Steve


----------



## stug3 (Feb 16, 2015)

Master Sergeant James L Smith a crew chief of the 379th Bomb Group inspects the propellor of a B-17 Flying Fortress nicknamed “Patches” that was blown off by flak and became embedded in the wing.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 16, 2015)

379th BG B-17 (42-39789) “Skunkface”

Handwritten caption on reverse: '379th Kimbolton. Mission accomplished, an amazing display of courage + skill by Second Lieutenant William Elliot, USAF (8th) from Penca, Ohkla, he bought his battered Flying Fort back from Bremen to land in England with left horizontal stabiliser shorn off, rudder smashed beyond use, one engine dead + 5 gun positions knocked out of position.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 16, 2015)

Handwritten caption on reverse: 'Original a/c caught fire hardstand. 16. 6443.' Printed caption on reverse: '71811 USAF - Boeing B-17 "Flying Fortress" (A/C No. 889) of the 379th Bomb Group burns furiously after crash-landing and exploding at an airfield somewhere in England on 23 February 1944. U.S. Air Force Photo.'


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 16, 2015)

stug3 said:


> Handwritten caption on reverse: 'Original a/c caught fire hardstand. 16. 6443.' Printed caption on reverse: '71811 USAF - Boeing B-17 "Flying Fortress" (A/C No. 889) of the 379th Bomb Group burns furiously after crash-landing and exploding at an airfield somewhere in England on 23 February 1944. U.S. Air Force Photo.'
> 
> View attachment 285122



That's a Kimbolton bird. According to the Aviation Safety Network website, the incident occurred at that airfield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 17, 2015)

More from the 379th BG 1943-45


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 17, 2015)

Judging by all the pictures (only a few of which I posted here) just from this BG alone, I think it was much more common than I realised for these planes to make it back with such extensive damage.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 17, 2015)

Spare Parts


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2015)

Just amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Park (Feb 24, 2015)

What aircraft is that ? I don't recognize the opening just to the right of the crew members head.


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 24, 2015)

Park said:


> What aircraft is that ? I don't recognize the opening just to the right of the crew members head.



P-47, it is part of the turbocharger intercooler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2015)

wow, some top shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Bernhart (Mar 17, 2015)

wonder what the story is with that one?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2015)

OUCH!


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 17, 2015)

Just a new guy, but let's get to the interesting bits:


----------



## Denniss (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like ground collision, I doubt this He 111 would be able to land, let alone fly, with this structural damage


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 17, 2015)

Denniss said:


> Looks like ground collision, I doubt this He 111 would be able to land, let alone fly, with this structural damage


I agree...

Also, look closely at the over-painted hakenkreuz, there is a great deal of bullet holes concentrated in it's area.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2015)

It actually looks more like either a direct hit by light/medium flak, or a close burst by heavier flak, with the 'bullet holes' in the fin being splinter damage. It's also possible that it was cannon-fire damage from a night fighter, as there are what may be bullet/shell holes in the mid fuselage, below the window, although again these could be shrapnel strikes, just going off the angle, or even just the 'mottle' of darker paint.
Although severe, the twisted tail-plane, bent upwards, and loss of elevator, possibly aren't as bad as they look, although the handling must have been all to heck - after all, we've seen worse in pics of, for example, B-17s or Lancs returning minus a complete tail-plane, or half a fin and no rudder etc.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2015)

I agree with Terry. Too much "splatter" says this total amateur.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Glider (Apr 30, 2015)

The first one seems to have landed on an RAF base.


----------



## Elmas (Jul 29, 2015)

from

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/wa...rds-haunting-images-of-b-24-liberators.html/2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice shots guys!

That last one is quite an impressive way to end up, although obviously not good for those in the nose...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 30, 2015)

I remember first seeing that shot when I was a kid in the Time-Life WW II book series. If I rember right it was caused by over breaking and the two men in the nose and both pilots were killed. Must not have been too fun for the waist gunners either.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2015)

Or anyone for that matter, few broken bones in those that survived one would of thought...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2015)

That's not the way to park an aircraft....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> I remember first seeing that shot when I was a kid in the Time-Life WW II book series. If I rember right it was caused by over breaking and the two men in the nose and both pilots were killed. Must not have been too fun for the waist gunners either.



Funny thing, that's where I remember it from also!


----------



## stona (Aug 10, 2015)

Glider said:


> The first one seems to have landed on an RAF base.



Maybe one of Bomber Command's emergency landing strips. They had 9,000ft runways which were four or five times as wide as a standard runway, and were for precisely this sort of emergency.. I know of three at Carnaby, Manston and Woodbridge.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Milosh (Aug 10, 2015)

The take-off began in a normal manner. Airplane took off.
Pilot used brakes to stop rotation of the main gear.
Airplane settled back to runway with brakes on.

Nose wheel hit runway and collapsed. Airplane slid forward on nose section and main gear. Marks on runway indicate this.
Airplane slid off end of runway and through field for about 150 yards until it hit a low dirt embankment on side of small road.

Airplane was up ended into vertical position on nose section.

The report goes on to say that investigation determined that the "throttles were full forward, trim tabs were set properly, half-flaps were down." The final recommendation was that "All pilots should be instructed on dangers of retracting main gear too soon and of applying brakes too soon after take-off."
The pilot, co-pilot, bombardier, navigator, engineer, and radio operator were killed. Two of the four remaining crew (rear gunners) had minor injuries, and two were uninjured.

The aircraft was unstable and leaning forward like it was going to fall flat on its top. The rescue crews secured it with cable At least one of the crew in the nose was still alive, but they couldn't get to him in time.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2015)

So that's it then...sad.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2015)

Very sad indeed


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2016)

A badly damaged British Liberator, seen here back in England after it had been struck by a falling bomb dropped from a squadron mate in mid-flight. The British largely used their Liberators as long-range anti-submarine and maritime patrol aircraft.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2016)

B-17 Battle Damaged 379th Bomb Group Flying Fortress


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2016)

B-17G-20-VE Flying Fortress code VK-K 42-97622 “Paper Dollie” of the 303rd Bomb Group, 358th BS, crashlanded 23 July 1944


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2016)

Crashlanded Boeing B-17F-75-BO Flying Fortress 42-29891 “Dangerous Dan” of the 379th Bomb Group 524th BS. England December 1943.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2016)

Very bad day for the tail gunner.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2016)

certainly not the place to be...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2016)

The B-24 in Post #673 is Liberator B.VI, serial number KK320, 'V-Victor', of 37 Sqn. based in Italy (not England), which was hit by bombs from another Squadron aircraft, at 12,500 feet over Montfalcone, on 16th March 1945.
The pic below shows the bombs just before impact.

Post #678 shows B-17 'Hang the Expense' after its return from Frankfurt on 24th January, 1944. The tail gunner was Roy Urich, who, although severely injured, survived as a PoW !!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

Damaged B-17 Flying

Fortress_8AF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)

Damaged tail of Heinkel He 111 code G1+FT of the KG 55


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2016)

Interesting shots!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2016)

*Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress „Snake Hip”s Heavy Flak Damage. 92nd Bomb Group 327th Bomb Squadron code UX-T 42-31713 24 8 1944*


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 10, 2016)

Although designed as a high altitude escort fighter the P-47 was adapted to carry _*not only additional fuel tanks but also listed GP bombs, M-10 rockets, and fragmentation bombs among its weapon loading. *_Coupled with the eight .50 cal Browning machine guns mounted in the wings this turned the Thunderbolt into what is considered by many to be the most effective fighter-bomber of the second world war.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 10, 2016)

In January 27, 1945, a Brazillian P-47, A-6, piloted by Lt. Raymundo Canario (50 combat missions), lost 128cm (more than four feet) of his right wing after he hit a chimney during an attack. He was able to return safely


----------



## johnbr (Nov 10, 2016)

John-H.-Glenn-Jr.-Major-USMC-with-a-few-of-the-714-holes-in-his-Grumman-F9F-Panther


----------



## johnbr (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 10, 2016)

Su-25 is a ground attack aircraft


----------



## johnbr (Nov 10, 2016)

A-10 damage.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 14, 2016)

15th Allied Air Division base U.S. pilots watching a Liberator B-24 bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 29, 2016)

Both are b-26

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 29, 2016)

That damaged Marauder is a B-26B-1-MA (41-17747) "Earthquake McGoon" of the 37th BS, 17th BG of the 12th AF, hit by flak on 23 March 1943 during a bombing mission against La Smala airbase in Tunesia. It's pilot was 1Lt. Bedford, based out of Telergma, Algeria and made it back to base, where due to it's extensive damage, bellied in. Despite the engine nacelle being blown away, causing complete loss of hydraulics, only the bombadier, 2Lt. Means, was injured.

Here's another view of it:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Nov 29, 2016)

johnbr said:


> B-17G-20-VE Flying Fortress code VK-K 42-97622 “Paper Dollie” of the 303rd Bomb Group, 358th BS, crashlanded 23 July 1944
> 
> View attachment 354919



More info on the a/c and crew, http://www.303rdbg.com/missionreports/210.pdf


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2016)

Great shots...


----------



## Gastounet (Dec 4, 2016)

I do not remember if all those photos are not already in this site


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

Bf-110G, Russia, 1943....


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2016)

*During the night of July 11, 1943 (Husky II) 144 C-47s and C-35s took off from airfields in Tunisia. The planes flew to southern Sicily, passing Malta. Then they approached the invasion fleet lying offshore. During the day the fleet was under constant attack by the German Luftwaffe (Airforce), the ships were bombed and strafed. Ships were hit and sunk, German planes were shot down. Just some 20 minutes after the last German plane had cleared the sky (others state that the Luftwaffe was still around) the first C-47s came over. The first planes passed unharmed, but then someone opened up, more and more anti-aircraft gunners both on land and on the ships opened up, it became a tragedy. Many young Americans were killed by American gunfire.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2016)

However the damages dont't look like the flak hit. I would say it's because of an air collision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2016)

An A6M2 piloted by Lt. Hirano from the IJN Akagi downed at Pearl Harbor, 7 December 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 8, 2016)

The tail of a combat-damaged P-51 Mustang that safely returned to its base


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2016)

Not battle-damaged but self inflicted....






...this is where B-17F 42-29685 sat while being loaded with 10 500lb bombs when something went wrong on May 27, '43 killing 19 and injuring 20 more. In addition, 3 other aircraft were destroyed


----------



## Torch (Dec 8, 2016)

P-51 looks like it got shredded from another prop.


----------



## stona (Dec 8, 2016)

The P-51 above looks like a collision on the ground rather than 'battle damage'.

Cheers

Steve

Edit. Someone beat me to it


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 8, 2016)

Not sure if it was battle damage but the expression on the guy walking away says volumes!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2016)

That C-87 crashed at Sania Marez, India on 29 January 1944

It's been some time since I read the full reason why it bellied in, but I seem to recall it was an issue upon landing, not enemy action. That officer's expression is priceless, though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

A nice shot Rob.


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 8, 2016)

Ok need some fact checking here. The caption on this photo says this was air to air battle damage sustained in a dogfight. 
"2nd Lt Alton Frazer's FG-1D Corsair after an engagement with N1K2-J Shiden-Kais of the 343rd."

While I guess not impossible this looks more like damage sustained on the ground. What say you all?


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2016)

Everything says battle damage...
2nd Lt Alton Frazer's FG-1D Corsair after an engagement with N1K2-J Shiden-Kais of the 343rd (xpost from r/WarThunder) | R3dd.it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 8, 2016)

What on earth would have caused that horrific rent in the fuselage just aft of the cockpit?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh snap!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2016)

There seems to be a misconception with that Corsair and the story that floats around regarding Frazer's encounter, which occurred on 22 June 1945.

In the photo above, that FG-1D (88441) of VMF-113, piloted by 1Lt. Hunchar, was involved in a ground incident on 4 July 1945 with an FG-1D (88339) also of VMF-113, piloted by 2Lt. Harke.

The WO entry provides these details:
"On 4 July Hunchar in 88441 was rolling out after landing when he was hit from behind by 2Lt Harke in 88399 who had landed too fast and close. Both aircraft were damaged beyond repair."

Also note the drop tanks still in place, which are usually dropped in combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2016)

Makes more sense Dave, thanks


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 8, 2016)

Indeed! That does make sense. Had not thought of the drop tanks but they were usually dispensed with instantly upon hostile encounter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2016)

You're welcome, Geo.

I'm sure I posted this before, but a classic is always worth re-visiting:
a P-47D-30-RE (44-21054) "Buzzin' Cuzzin" of the 346th FS, 350th FG, 12th AF flown by Lt. Sulzbach.
On 1 April 1945, Lt. Sulzbach was on a mission over Italy when he flew too low during a strafing run. He ended up flying through a grove of trees as a result, suffering a great deal of damage to the aircraft, but was able to return to base after flying 120 miles from the scene of the collision, making a landing without incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 9, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> There seems to be a misconception with that Corsair



No kidding, and thanks for clearing it up. The aircraft pictured in post #731 doesn't look capable of flying anywhere.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2016)

Interesting shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2016)

Republic built some tough birds


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 13, 2016)

Lt Edwin Wright of the 404th Fighter Group, shows off the damage to his P-47 Thunderbolt, October 1944.


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 13, 2016)

Grumman TBM Avenger A TBM-3 Avenger from Torpedo Squadron Eighty-Two (VT-82), flying from USS Bennington (CV-20), in flight in the South Pacific area. The aircraft was damaged when the plane flying above it in formation was hit by anti-aircraft fire and fell on top of it. (U.S. Navy photo)


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 13, 2016)

Robert Porter said:


> Lt Edwin Wright of the 404th Fighter Group, shows off the damage to his P-47 Thunderbolt, October 1944.
> View attachment 360217


Fubar take a peek at the prop labels, they seem to be as you were discussing in another thread.


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 13, 2016)

Last one for today, this is a P-47 flown by Lt. Edwin King, all the info I have, the caption said it was a flak caused oil leak! How on earth he managed to land that bird is beyond me!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2016)

He would get pulled over today with window tinting that dark

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 21, 2017)

Resurrecting this thread to share this incredible pic of a Wellington of 300 Sqn that suffered flak damage from a raid against Bremen in Sep 42:

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)




----------



## herman1rg (May 21, 2017)

That's well ventilated


----------



## Robert Porter (May 21, 2017)

Would imagine that was fun to fly after that,


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)

Yep... especially that the fabric cover was burnt down.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (May 22, 2017)

Hit a chimney and lost alotta wing - but made it home...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 22, 2017)

Holy cow!


----------



## Lefa (May 23, 2017)

In the picture Captain Reino Turkki's MS.406 on a single hit Aircobra 37mm gun 25.5.1944.


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 23, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (May 24, 2017)

Maybe already posted, maybe not....I dunno


----------



## Old Wizard (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2017)

gonna need a sh!t load of bandaids to fix that....


----------



## buffnut453 (May 25, 2017)

Couple o' rolls of duct tape should do the trick


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2017)

that will help too...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah bit of duck tape will fix that!


----------



## stona (Jul 31, 2017)

Here's the result of hits from the much maligned .303 machine guns of either a Spitfire or Hurricane on this unfortunate Luftwaffe bomber.






Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2017)

Interesting shot!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)

79th Fighter Group Based At Capodichino Italy pilot Examines his Damaged P-40


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)

History, at Random – The Past In The Present
viation – Page 2 – History, at Random


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)

Battle damaged Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress from 379th Bomb Group


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)

Wow some serious damage...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 9, 2017)

B-24 in Post #777 is unreal


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2017)

WWII Bombers Two USAF Boeing B-17-B bombers in flight circa 1941 B-17 Flying Fortress USAAF bomber | World War Photos

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2017)

Flak damaged Boeing B-17G 44-8811 of the 398th BG, 600th Bomb Squadron, April 1945

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

21 December 1944 – lt Henehan of the 346th FS, 350th Fighter Group stands in the hole in his P-47 left wing

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2017)

P/O Stanislaw Blok 315 Sqn (Polish) with his damaged Spitfire.
Hit during a dog fight on circus 238 feb 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

USS Arizona 
he other two turrets have interesting histories.

Turret 2 was not completely salvaged like turrets 3 and 4. Only the turret roof and guns were removed, and the side armor remains just barely above the waterline. The three guns were refurbished and placed in the reserve stock. In late 1944, _Nevada_ had just returned from fire missions off Normandy and Southern France and needed her guns relined. The standard process was to replace the guns outright, relined the old guns, and install them on the next ship, so _Nevada's_ Turret 1 recieved _Arizona's_ guns. She used these to great effect off Iwo Jima and Okinawa, and had Operation Downfall gone forward she would have used them on the beaches of Kyushu.

Turret 1 is also rather odd. If _Arizona_ lay intact on the bottom, Turret 1's barbette would be as high out of the water as the barbette of Turret 3 is today, the highest point on the wreck. The explosion was so powerful that today it can't be seen from the surface. When the National Park Service took over the wreck, the Navy told them all 12 guns had been removed. It was quite a shock when divers found Turret 1 and its 3 guns intact on the wreck!



Removal and salvage efforts of Turrets

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

sorry

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2017)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hope the poor bloody tail gunner didn't feel anything.


----------



## Greyman (Aug 29, 2017)

stona said:


> Here's the result of hits from the much maligned .303 machine guns of either a Spitfire or Hurricane on this unfortunate Luftwaffe bomber.



Actually I read this was a Heinkel brought down by Swiss 109s.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 381123



P3065 "G" Came down at Shorncliffe. A/c repaired. Shot down 1915 by Me109 off Dymchurch


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2017)

The Kaiser had 109's?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

apparently...


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

Fiak photo 2 other side.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 2, 2017)

That makes me ask, I know all about German air defenses and the various flak guns, but zero about British defenses. What was the primary air defense weapon used by the British during the BoB time period?


----------



## Greyman (Sep 2, 2017)

Roughly equal numbers of 4.5-inch, 3.7-inch and 3-inch guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2017)

A damaged Fw-190A , 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 8, 2017)

That's just a horrifying photo. Anybody recognize the event and know whether any of the crew got out? I'm guessing the build-up of g would be pretty rapid, making escape very difficult.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)

Wow....that's some damage in those pics...


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 9, 2017)

The aircraft was the "Miss Donna Mae" her rear stabilizer was sheared off by a 1000 pound bomb dropped from an aircraft above her when she drifted out of formation. Story can be found here: ACCIDENTE MORTAL BOMBARDERO "MISS DONNA MAE" - WW2 en Imágenes - Blog Segunda Guerra Mundial

The main wing came off as a result of 'G' forces during an out of control spin. All 11 of the crew perished.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2017)

Sad...


----------



## VERSUCH (Sep 12, 2017)

Confusing set of photos..1st photos the aircraft is over a built up area, then inverted over open fields, 

the picture is also much closer than the previous pictures. Also the location of the legend Miss Donna Mae

is very much horizontal on the fuselage in the crew picture, but in the inverted picture its on an angle .

I am not wishing to upset anyone , just wondering if they are two different aircraft.

Regards Mike


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 12, 2017)

Looks like a lot more mission markings in the inverted aircraft. Also there were two Miss Donna Maes in 91 Group but different squadrons, "Miss Donna Mae" s/n 42-30433 flew with 410 Sqn. "Miss Donna Mae II" s/n 42-31540 flew with 331 Sqn. According to the "B-17 Nose Art Name Directory" there is no photo of "Miss Donna Mae" but it sure looks like one in the link


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 13, 2017)

Very possible it is two aircraft. Happens a lot, especially when they share a name.


----------



## Greyman (Sep 13, 2017)

Hit a telephone pole in Libya strafing motor transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2017)

Yikes


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 14, 2017)

WOW! And still made it home!


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 14, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Yikes



I'm sure that's precisely the word used by the pilot when it happened!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 22, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

Slightly bent..!


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 23, 2017)

That will buff right out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> That will buff right out!



Yeah..that will do it..!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 30, 2017)

B-26 hit by AA over Kiska. Shell passed through without exploding. Close up of forward section near open nose wheel door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 1, 2017)

That was a close shave


----------



## Greyman (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyone have any more information on this photograph other than what is listed in the filename/URL?

79th Fighter Group Based At Capodichino Italy pilot Examines his Damaged P-40 | World War Photos


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2017)

PM sent Greyman


----------



## Ann Roberts cottrell (Feb 13, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Looks like a lot more mission markings in the inverted aircraft. Also there were two Miss Donna Maes in 91 Group but different squadrons, "Miss Donna Mae" s/n 42-30433 flew with 410 Sqn. "Miss Donna Mae II" s/n 42-31540 flew with 331 Sqn. According to the "B-17 Nose Art Name Directory" there is no photo of "Miss Donna Mae" but it sure looks like one in the link



My grandfather was the radio gunner on the miss donna mae of the 410th. Would love any info you have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2018)

RCAF Spitfire, Holland, '44

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 17, 2018)

4 April 1945: 0928 at 51°31′ N., 10°18′ E, east of Hamburg, Germany, a Messerschmitt Me 262 A-1 _Schwalbe_ twin-engine jet fighter shot down this B-24 with an R4M rocket.¹

The four-engine bomber was a Ford B-24M-10-FO Liberator, serial number 44-50838—a very long range heavy bomber assigned to the 714th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 448th Bombardment Group (Heavy), and based at RAF Seething (USAAF Station 146), Norwich, England.




No parachutes were seen.²
Ford B-24M 44-50838
Ford B-24M-10-FO Liberator 44-50838 was shot down with an R4M rocket fired from a Messerschmitt Me 262 A-1 twin-engine jet fighter, flown by _Oberleutnant_ Rudolf Rademacher of _Gruppe_ II, _Jagdgeschwader _7 (11./JG 7), based at Parchim, Germany. Rudi Rademacher was a veteran of more than 500 combat missions, credited with at least 97 victories (and as many as 126), including 16 four-engine heavy bombers.

² TDiA has been informed by his grandaughter that Radio Operator, Technical Sergeant Charles E. Cupp, Jr., did survive. He was able to escape from the doomed bomber through its bomb bay. He was captured and held as a Prisoner of War.
blown in half by an Me 262, 4 April 1945. (U.S. Air Force)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 17, 2018)

On 8 April 1945, the 322nd Bombardment Squadron was part of an attack against the locomotive repair facilities at the railroad marshaling yards in Stendal, Saxony-Anhalt Germany. The squadron was bombing through clouds using H2S ground search radar to identify the target area. Antiaircraft gunfire (_flak_) was moderate, causing major damage to four B-17s and minor damage to thirteen others. Two bombers from the 91st Bomb Group were lost, including _Wee Willie_.

The Missing Air Crew Report, MACR 13881, included a statement from a witness:

_“We were flying over the target at 20,500 feet_ [6,248 meters]_ altitude when I observed aircraft B-17G, 42-31333 to receive a direct flak hit approximately between the bomb bay and #2 engine. The aircraft immediately started into a vertical dive. The fuselage was on fire and when it had dropped approximately 5,000 feet _[1,524 meters]_ the left wing fell off. It continued down and when the fuselage was about 3,000 feet_ [914.4 meters]_ from the ground it exploded and then exploded again when it hit the ground. I saw no crew member leave the aircraft or parachutes open.”
The pilot, Lieutenant Fuller, did escape from the doomed bomber. He was captured and spent the remainder of the war as a Prisoner of War. The other eight crew members, however were killed.

1st Lieutenant Robert E. Fuller, O-774609, California. Aircraft Commander/Pilot—Prisoner of War

2nd Lieutenant Woodrow A. Lien, O-778858, Montana. Co-pilot—Killed in Action

Technical Sergeant Francis J. McCarthy, 14148856, Tennessee. Navigator—Killed in Action

Staff Sergeant Richard D. Proudfit, 14166848, Mississippi. Togglier—Killed in Action

Staff Sergeant Wylie McNatt, Jr., 38365470, Texas. Flight Engineer/Top Turret Gunner—Killed in Action

Staff Sergeant William H. Cassiday, 32346219, New York. Ball Turret Gunner—Killed in Action

Staff Sergeant Ralph J. Leffelman, 19112019, Washington. Radio Operator/Top Gunner—Killed in Action

Staff Sergeant James D. Houtchens, 37483248, Nebraska. Waist Gunner—Killed in Action

Sergeant Le Moyne Miller, 33920597, Pennsylvania. Tail Gunner—Killed in Action_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 17, 2018)

Boeing B-17G-15-BO Flying Fortress, LG W, “Wee Willie,” and its flight crew at Air Force Station 121, RAF Bassingbourne, 12 February 1944. The bomber is still nearly new, having flown 6 combat missions, 31 January 1943–3 February 1944, when it was damaged by anti-aircraft artllery over Wilhelmsahaven, Germany. “Wee Willie” was out of action until 20 February 1944. Standing, left to right: 1st Lt. John A. Moeller, co-pilot; 2nd Lt. Harry Lerner, navigator; S/Sgt Robert Kelley, waist gunner; S/Sgt Martin, ball turret gunner; Lt. Joe Gagliano, bombardier; 1st Lt. Paul D. Jessop, pilot. Kneeling, left to right: S/Sgt MacElroy, waist gunner; S/Sgt Shoupe, radio operator; S/Sgt Southworth, engineer/top turret gunner; and S/Sgt Joe Zastinich, tail gunner. Waist gunner S/Sgt Henry F. Osowski was wounded on the Wilhelmshaven mission and is not in this photograph.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2018)

Ok I cannot figure out which aircraft that is. My first thought was a Kyushu Q1W but it's not that and I am assuming it's a single engine.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 27, 2018)

It's a Mitsubishi G4M, isn't it?


----------



## johnbr (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

A heavily damaged SB2C of VB-15 that somehow made it home, _USS Hornet _(CV-12), 2 Jan 1944.


----------



## Glider (Aug 19, 2018)

I have to be honest but that looks more like a deck accident to me.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

1st Lt Fisk of the 31st Fighter Group pokes his head through the wing of his P-51, the result of anti-aircraft fire.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

_Miss Irish_ of the 350th Bomb Squadron after returning from a mission over Germany, 19 March 1944. An 88mm shell directly hit the radio room and exploded, killing the radio operator and wounding most of the remaining crew; the pilot managed to keep the aircraft together and returned to land in England. The aircraft was later salvaged for spare parts


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hitting "Like" for the pic of_ Miss Irish_ seems massively inappropriate. Incredible photo and an incredible job done by the crew to bring her home. Salute to the radio op who died in what was a real "luck of the draw" situation.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2018)

Interesting shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

View of a TBM-1C Avenger assigned to VT 2 after a mid air collision Jan7, 1944. and she still came home


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## KiwiBiggles (Aug 19, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> RCAF Spitfire, Holland, '44
> 
> View attachment 486163​


Given the frequently remarked-upon fragility of the Spitfire, presumably this was a single hit from a rifle-calibre round?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

gone


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 19, 2018)

johnbr said:


> This is what happens when you get caught by a N1K-J's 4 20mm cannons.
> View attachment 506287
> This US Navy F-4U pilot saw a Miracle this day.....



No it isn't. That photo's been posted before and is generally accepted to be the result of a collision on the ground while taxying.


----------



## Johnny .45 (Sep 9, 2018)

KiwiBiggles said:


> Given the frequently remarked-upon fragility of the Spitfire, presumably this was a single hit from a rifle-calibre round?


No, that's a Spitfire that was hit with a cannon shell while parked on an airfield. It certainly never flew home in that condition!


----------



## Johnny .45 (Sep 9, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok I cannot figure out which aircraft that is. My first thought was a Kyushu Q1W but it's not that and I am assuming it's a single engine.



Wrong. It's a Mitsubishi G4M1. Engines are mounted under the wings. Shot down and found floating by the USN several hours later. I want to say at the Coral Sea, but that's just a vague idea.


----------



## Johnny .45 (Sep 9, 2018)

Glider said:


> I have to be honest but that looks more like a deck accident to me.


Me too. Even if it was possible to fly it that way...basically no elevators or stabilizers, no vertical stabilizer or rudder at all, in a plane notoriously hard to fly. Making a deck landing in that condition, without any sign of a deployed arresting hook? I really doubt it. It'd be a miracle. I think another plane ran into it with prop spinning. Could be battle damage sustained on deck, but I think that's less likely.


----------



## Johnny .45 (Sep 9, 2018)

johnbr said:


> _Miss Irish_ of the 350th Bomb Squadron after returning from a mission over Germany, 19 March 1944. An 88mm shell directly hit the radio room and exploded, killing the radio operator and wounding most of the remaining crew; the pilot managed to keep the aircraft together and returned to land in England. The aircraft was later salvaged for spare parts
> View attachment 506204
> View attachment 506205
> View attachment 506206


Hmm. You'd think that a shell the size of an 88mm would have created a lot more fragmentation than that, even if the blast wasn't powerful enough to literally rip the plane into pieces (it ought to be). Ignoring the massive blast and saying that it diffused out the side of the aircraft, without doing any obvious damage to the radios or other adjacent equipment, how do you explain the almost complete lack of fragmentation damage? Fragmentation may not be perfectly universal, but it's going to scatter in almost every direction. We're talking a LOT of small pieces of "shrapnel" and/or several larger pieces easily large enough to tear completely through an aircraft. Where did it all go? I see barely over a dozen small fragment holes, while these shells are designed to detonate in the air and send sufficient fragmentation out in all directions to damage or destroy aircraft 100 yards away. Yet a shell detonating inside the plane does only that damage? I'm not a ballistics engineer, but it looks to me more like a large (medium) caliber mine-shell. Maybe a 30mm, or a 57mm (don't recall if 37mm were used in A2A roles). A largish shell like a 57mm would explain the blast damage (yet would explain why it's relatively mild for an 88mm), and the thin-walled shell case could explain the lack of serious fragmentation damage. A rocket could do it also, but that's less likely.


----------



## Johnny .45 (Sep 9, 2018)

stona said:


> Here's the result of hits from the much maligned .303 machine guns of either a Spitfire or Hurricane on this unfortunate Luftwaffe bomber.
> 
> View attachment 379318
> 
> ...


No-one with any brains suggests that the .303 is incapable of shooting down an aircraft. Any plane that ever flew could be shot down with a .303/.30/7.62mm gun, provided you brought enough ammo (or were a very good shot who knew just where to aim). The problem lays with putting enough rounds on target to hit something vital. To riddle a plane like that, the attacking fighter had to get behind it, take very good, steady aim, and get a full second's burst into the target (assuming we're talking about a British 8-gun fighter). That can only be done when the target is defenseless, basically. Aerial gunnery is difficult, and bursts disperse rapidly. You can loose a 320-round burst (8 guns x 40 rpg) at a barely maneuvering target and find you didn't hit him at all. A lot harder in real life than in games. Which is not to say that the RAF didn't manage to shoot down a lot of German planes with their RCMGs, but it was more difficult than it needed to be, and pilot armor and protected fuel tanks, etc, just made the job even more difficult to do.
That said, I'm inclined to agree with the person who says they read this was an He 111 shot down by Swiss 109s, since some of those holes look much too large to be .303 holes. Although on second thought, were Swiss 109s armed with 20mm cannon, or were they 4 x MG17 aircraft, being earlier models for the most part? I suppose a logical compromise would be to suggest that it was shot down by a Spitfire Vb, using both .303 MGs and 20mm cannon; I notice that the larger holes seem to large to be .303 rounds, but not as large as you'd expect from an exploding cannon shell...that would be easily explained by the fact that for quite some time after adopting the 20mm Hispano, the British failed to provide anything but AP shot for them, so they were basically just big machine guns firing non-explosive rounds (from 60rd drums...not a very effective setup, really). That would explain the larger holes, unless they were from flak fragments.


----------



## Johnny .45 (Sep 9, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Resurrecting this thread to share this incredible pic of a Wellington of 300 Sqn that suffered flak damage from a raid against Bremen in Sep 42:
> 
> View attachment 465114


I'd like to go through here and make a statistical analysis about the number of each aircraft type represented here. It seems so far I've seen an amazingly high percentage of B-17s, Wellingtons and P-47s, with a few other types scattered about. I wonder what that says about the aircraft involved...that those three types were likely to make it home when others would end up crashed?


----------



## Johnny .45 (Sep 9, 2018)

johnbr said:


> *During the night of July 11, 1943 (Husky II) 144 C-47s and C-35s took off from airfields in Tunisia. The planes flew to southern Sicily, passing Malta. Then they approached the invasion fleet lying offshore. During the day the fleet was under constant attack by the German Luftwaffe (Airforce), the ships were bombed and strafed. Ships were hit and sunk, German planes were shot down. Just some 20 minutes after the last German plane had cleared the sky (others state that the Luftwaffe was still around) the first C-47s came over. The first planes passed unharmed, but then someone opened up, more and more anti-aircraft gunners both on land and on the ships opened up, it became a tragedy. Many young Americans were killed by American gunfire.*
> View attachment 359668
> View attachment 359669


"C-35s"? I assume you mean "C-53s"? The XC-32 was an experimental twin based on the Lockheed Electra, used for experiments with cabin pressurization.


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Sep 9, 2018)

Johnny .45 said:


> No, that's a Spitfire that was hit with a cannon shell while parked on an airfield. It certainly never flew home in that condition!


Do you know that for a fact, or are you just following the myth?


----------



## Glider (Sep 9, 2018)

Johnny .45 said:


> No, that's a Spitfire that was hit with a cannon shell while parked on an airfield. It certainly never flew home in that condition!


I disagree. In a number of areas the metal is pealed up indicating that the shells hit from below which obviously couldn't happen if it had been on the ground.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

When the B-17 was hit by flak the tail gunner, S/Sgt. Roy Urich, was blown out of the plane. The rest of the crew learned later that he survived. Years later, other crews reported seeing him flying through the formation still sitting on the TG's bicycle seat and holding the handles to his twin .50's. According to Urich himself, just before the blast he bent over to talk on his radio. This was the exact time that the blast hit the plane. He was knocked unconscious and fell from the plane. He managed to gain consciousness as he was falling and deploy his parachute. Upon landing on the ground he was captured and taken to a POW camp. He had a gash to the top of his head, which required medical attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

B-25 which landed without its tail

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

Handley Page Halifax. Three crew (navigator, bomb aimer/gunner and radio operator) would have been in the nose.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2019)

johnbr said:


> B-25 which landed without its tail
> View attachment 524225



Are you sure that is not ground damage. If you look at the pic closely you will see damage to the right wing as well. 

I can see landing without your rudder (A B-52 did it as well), but not without your rudder and elevators.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

That is what the site said? 
https://www.quora.com/What-are-some...f-battle-damage-and-yet-were-still-functional


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2019)

johnbr said:


> That is what the site said?
> https://www.quora.com/What-are-some...f-battle-damage-and-yet-were-still-functional



Impressive. I’m certainly not saying impossible. I just find it an absolutely amazing feat if true, without any rudder and elevator controls. Had to use those engine power settings to maneuver that aircraft, and a hell of a lot of luck.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 4, 2019)

Not buying it. Entire tail severed, and part of right wing, including aileron.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes no way it could fly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Not buying it. Entire tail severed, and part of right wing, including aileron.



I am honestly not buying it either. Had it just been missing the vertical and rudder, or one of the horizontals and elevator, then sure. I'm thinking it may have been damaged in flight or during the landing, but the tail was then completely removed after the landing took place.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2019)

From this site...The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories | Oral History 

Header: *B-25 BOMBER DAMAGED AFTER AN ON-GROUND COLLISION WITH ANOTHER AMERICAN PLANE, SFAX, TUNISIA, 1943 * Yow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did not mean for it to be that large and *BOLD.*

Caption: North American B-25D Mitchell bomber with part of the fuselage, from the insignia (Star-in-Circle) to the tail, and part of a wing missing after a collision. Servicemen appear to be salvaging parts. "340th ship after collision with #49 at Sfax." Sfax, Tunisia. 1943

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> From this site...The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories | Oral History
> 
> Header: *B-25 BOMBER DAMAGED AFTER AN ON-GROUND COLLISION WITH ANOTHER AMERICAN PLANE, SFAX, TUNISIA, 1943 * Yow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did not mean for it to be that large and *BOLD.*
> 
> Caption: North American B-25D Mitchell bomber with part of the fuselage, from the insignia (Star-in-Circle) to the tail, and part of a wing missing after a collision. Servicemen appear to be salvaging parts. "340th ship after collision with #49 at Sfax." Sfax, Tunisia. 1943



And there you have it. Just like I suspected in my original post, it was ground damage. Thanks for finding the clarification though.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)

Interesting.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> From this site...The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories | Oral History
> 
> Header: *B-25 BOMBER DAMAGED AFTER AN ON-GROUND COLLISION WITH ANOTHER AMERICAN PLANE, SFAX, TUNISIA, 1943 * Yow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did not mean for it to be that large and *BOLD.*
> 
> Caption: North American B-25D Mitchell bomber with part of the fuselage, from the insignia (Star-in-Circle) to the tail, and part of a wing missing after a collision. Servicemen appear to be salvaging parts. "340th ship after collision with #49 at Sfax." Sfax, Tunisia. 1943




I was trying to figure out how the heck that thing could have flown and landed like that, thanks for the info.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)

A nice collection of shots.


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 7, 2019)

johnbr said:


> When the B-17 was hit by flak the tail gunner, S/Sgt. Roy Urich, was blown out of the plane. The rest of the crew learned later that he survived. Years later, other crews reported seeing him flying through the formation still sitting on the TG's bicycle seat and holding the handles to his twin .50's. According to Urich himself, just before the blast he bent over to talk on his radio. This was the exact time that the blast hit the plane. He was knocked unconscious and fell from the plane. He managed to gain consciousness as he was falling and deploy his parachute. Upon landing on the ground he was captured and taken to a POW camp. He had a gash to the top of his head, which required medical attention.
> View attachment 523970


Wow, that truly is a miracle story.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2019)

Its amazing to me the amount of damage they could take.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)

From a Russian site net

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2019)

Source?


----------



## wrenchedmyspanner (Jan 10, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Are you sure that is not ground damage. If you look at the pic closely you will see damage to the right wing as well.
> 
> I can see landing without your rudder (A B-52 did it as well), but not without your rudder and elevators.



Oh yes! That B-52 would become know as "In HARM's Way" thanks to the HARM missile fired at it accidentally on purpose.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 11, 2019)

The battle damaged tail of a B-17 Flying Fortress of the 305th Bomb Group


----------



## johnbr (Jan 11, 2019)

An airman of the 398th Bomb Group inspects the damaged nose of a B-17 Flying Fortress


----------



## johnbr (Jan 11, 2019)

P-47

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## arc5stinson (Jan 11, 2019)

B-17engineer said:


> The first picture was my old icon



37% casualty rate for B-17 crews. Nasty odds.


----------

